# Dr. Snow patients. Follow up. How are you doing?



## Siea

His thread both got moved and now also closed. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128795-dr-albert-snow/page__st__140I do feel that many of are interested in seeing weither his method is working or not.6 people are currently starting or have started with his treatment and I am really excited to see how this will work out for them.*XXXBerto55, Coda, Cookies 2 friends, Needhelp14 and Valeria A are those people.Please continue posting when you get the meds/products needed to start. Like Coda did in the other thread.*I know there must be many other people just as curious to how you are doing as I am myself.I hope this thread can stay open for those people to comment on how the treatment is working for them. This has nothing to do with Dr. not being welcome here anymore and as you can see I myself was sceptical towards him in the other thread. But now I am genuinly interested to see if the treatment is working or if it is not.The treatment deserves a chance. And if it doesn't work we can judge him for being a liar and so on. But please let this thread be open we can see how the patients are doing.


----------



## BQ

As long as everyone abides by the TOS there shouldn't be any problem.NOW *please* leave this thread for the intention it was posted for, (in other words keep it ON topic) or this too will have to be closed.Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## XXXBerto55

I would be happy to share how I am doing (I have seen minimal improvement, but only two days in)(Edited by the Moderators. Please stay on topic, thank you.)


----------



## MondayMorning

i've been taking herron acidopholous plus and inner health plus dairy free.http://www.herron.com.au/Products/General-Health/Acidophilus-Plusandhttp://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus-dairy-free


----------



## Siea

XXXBerto55 said:


> i've been taking herron acidopholous plus and inner health plus dairy free.http://www.herron.com.au/Products/General-Health/Acidophilus-Plusandhttp://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus-dairy-free


Did he give specific directions to you?How come you do not take the glutamine, boulardii and colostrum?As far as I can tell you are only eating alot of probiotics. Did I miss something?


----------



## MondayMorning

Siea said:


> Great! I hope the other also find this threadAlso don't be afraid of spamming I am interested in every change that is happening.Did he give specific directions to you?How come you do not take the glutamine, boulardii and colostrum?As far as I can tell you are only eating alot of probiotics. Did I miss something?


i've been looking for the boulardii and the colostrum. the only problem with the colostrum for me is that it contains lactose. i still might try it.are the boulardii and the colostrum really necessary?


----------



## Siea

MondayMorning said:


> i've been looking for the boulardii and the colostrum. the only problem with the colostrum for me is that it contains lactose. i still might try it.are the boulardii and the colostrum really necessary?


Glutamine also.Yes Dr. Snow pointed out that everything was necessary for it to be really effective.You are only taking probiotics. But taking probiotics on its own is helping some people so who knows... It may be enough for you but it is not enough according to Dr. Snow.Glutamine Boulardii and colostrum should all be easy to get online.I myself am worried about getting the probiotics since shipping them to Sweden may be troublesome since they have to be refrigerated.But try to get the rest of the ingredients mentioned in the thread.Oh btw I just remembered there is fish oil also.Thsi is what he wrote in one of his posts:


> I had stopped giving any kind of "prescribed" direction as I was afraid of further alienating the moderators - wanting to abide by the rules. I think I can say that kind of thing on this thread- in the website Forum? I had asked about the "rules" but never got an answer. The reason for the 2 x2 is that is the most common dosage needed & w/o knowing the details of ea. individual case will at least get you significant improvement & either "there" or close to it. If someone gives me the exact details I can be more specific. It is hard to finish this IBS off w/o some feedback from you 2 me.These are nutritional supplements some of which are made specifically for gastro-intestinal problems. The probiotic & colostrum are not the only things needed in anything other than a minor case-You can find this stuff online or at your local health food store/ vit. shop.I have absolutely no connection with any product that i recommend other than I use them in my own practice- ie. I am a customer just like you would be.You will also need stuff to rebuild the colon wall. Some people try to do this with l-glutamine - glucosamine alone.that is not sufficient. Look for a company named Renew Life- get their probiotic- Floramore / get any colostrum / Renew Intestinew & any good fish oil cap.DO NOT USE A PROBIOTIC THAT HAS NOT BEEN KEPT/REQUIRES REFRIGERATION- A COMMON PITFALL.if you have diarrhea -get their BoulardiMaxi product-- I also use the Floramyces one by Designs for Health- that will get most of you most of where you need to go.Eat a low fiber diet until you are fixed- no raw vegs/fruits/ nuts/ seeds or cornThat is it in a nutshell -except the individual tweeking- often we need to substitute other supplements re- to your progress or lack of. If you have constipation - just substitute magnesium for the boulardii/Floramyces. For those of you who go for it keep me posted & ask me a few questions as needed.I put the whole thing out there - so i should not have to repeat it.Read my blog will be able to answer many of your questions- so look there first- then if you still need to ask - I will answer & then make it a blog post entry for everyone to see for future reference. ******* NEVER TAKE A BOWEL CLEANSING PRODUCT WHILE HAVING IBS- THAT IS NOT THE PROBLEM & WILL MAKE YOU MUCH WORSE!I am now just going to hang out in my blog now & try to stay out of trouble.


And this is what Coda wrote:


> My Dosage: My Brands :1/ Capsule Colostrum (400mg) Sequel 1 / Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life 1/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life2/Gel Caps Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 400mg) Natural FactorsI take all my dosage in the a.m. on an empty stomach and in the p.m. on an empty stomach.. and i only take the Intestinew in the a.m. right nowPre Treatment Condition:IBS-D Anxiety (15 years) Mood: Anxiety, Panic, Urgency Early Morning, or whenever B/R not available (Big time mind gut connection). Most of the time afraid to do alot of minor everyday things because of the Urgency.Consistancy: Very Loose not Watery.Change in Condition / Comments:Some Good DaysConsistancy: more formed. 70 %I need to push myself more to do more of the everyday things and not to worry so i may give a more accurate update, just got to get my confidence back... (also doing ibs audio program 100)LaterCoda


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> i've been looking for the boulardii and the colostrum. the only problem with the colostrum for me is that it contains lactose. i still might try it.are the boulardii and the colostrum really necessary?


*What if I'm lactose intolerant?*The amount of lactose in colostrum is scant - 163 mg. in two capsules compared to 13,000 mg. in one 8-oz of milk. Any discomfort would more likely be a sign that colostrum is healing the digestive tract.*The Probiotic Do's & Don'ts ,**The Do's*1. Do take them if you have any Inflammatory Bowel Condition.2. Do make sure it is one that needs to be kept refrigerated. (* always a bone of contention).3.* Do always take them with Colostrum &#150; otherwise they won't work!*4. Do make sure that it has multiple strains of bacteria. 5. Do take enough -capsules or powder- not doing so is one of the biggest mistakes that people make. Don't pay too much attention to the "potency"- # of "bacterial units" ect- typically take at least 2 caps twice daily- don't worry &#150; it is impossible to overdose. Get a good one & just take a bunch. What im getting from all this is that colostrum is the most imprtant of all the ingrediants as it acts like a sponge absorbing the probiotics as it lines the intestinal wall and allowing the probiotic to cling to it and stay in the intestines, without it, the probiotics would be flushed right out of your system, which is why people who take probiotics without colostrum may very little benefit because it doesnt stay in the intestines long enough to flourish and do their job. Make sense?P.S. Added boulardii to the mix last night day 29. and doubled up on probiotics and colostrum and intestinew.. will report back on Wednesday with update..coda


----------



## MondayMorning

ok, thanks for the reply.so the colostrum is necessary. should i take it at the same time as the probiotics? must it be on an empty stomach?what about the boulardi? is that as necessary as the colostrum?thanks


----------



## MondayMorning

forgot to ask about the acidolphous? i've been using that as well.


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> forgot to ask about the acidolphous? i've been using that as well.


I wasnt using the boulardii for the 1st 28 days as i couldnt find it anywhere but luckily enough i found it in a pharmacy at my doctors office. I do think its an integral part of the treatment as this will aid if you have any urgency as it is a type of probiotic that is targeted at reducing diarrhea, cant say how effective it is as i just started taking it last night 1 pill a day to start, if i dont feel a difference i am to increase by 1 pill up to a maximum of 4 per day.. and continue taking even when i feel better.....i hope it works as urgency is my main concern.and yes i take colostrum, probiotics and boulardii together.The probiotic which i use contains a minimum of 7 strains which you can tell by the ingredients, it will list each strain and how many milliards per strain and it should be a probiotic that requires refridgeration.I take mine in the morning and at night on an empty stomach either half hour before food or 1 hr after food.just to let you know if your nervouse about adding new things into your system as i am, all these suppliments ive taken, have not had any negative effect on my ibs.. cant say anything too positive yet as its still early..


----------



## coda

My Dosage: My Brands 2x2/ Capsule Colostrum (400mg) Sequel http://www.supplemen...roduct6724.html2x2 / Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life http://www.renewlife...50-billion.html2x1/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life http://www.renewlife...ducts.php?id=572x2/Gel Caps Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 400mg) Natural Factors http://naturalfactor...-extra-strength1/ day Capsule Boulardii Metagenics Proboulardii http://www.metagenic...ist/Proboulardi


----------



## MondayMorning

coda said:


> *What if I'm lactose intolerant?*The amount of lactose in colostrum is scant - 163 mg. in two capsules compared to 13,000 mg. in one 8-oz of milk. Any discomfort would more likely be a sign that colostrum is healing the digestive tract.*The Probiotic Do's & Don'ts ,**The Do's*1. Do take them if you have any Inflammatory Bowel Condition.2. Do make sure it is one that needs to be kept refrigerated. (* always a bone of contention).3.* Do always take them with Colostrum - otherwise they won't work!*4. Do make sure that it has multiple strains of bacteria. 5. Do take enough -capsules or powder- not doing so is one of the biggest mistakes that people make. Don't pay too much attention to the "potency"- # of "bacterial units" ect- typically take at least 2 caps twice daily- don't worry - it is impossible to overdose. Get a good one & just take a bunch. What im getting from all this is that colostrum is the most imprtant of all the ingrediants as it acts like a sponge absorbing the probiotics as it lines the intestinal wall and allowing the probiotic to cling to it and stay in the intestines, without it, the probiotics would be flushed right out of your system, which is why people who take probiotics without colostrum may very little benefit because it doesnt stay in the intestines long enough to flourish and do their job. Make sense?P.S. Added boulardii to the mix last night day 29. and doubled up on probiotics and colostrum and intestinew.. will report back on Wednesday with update..coda


what about something like this:http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plusdoes that have enough colostrom? it's hard to find australian stores that stock it.


----------



## Reef08

coda said:


> I wasnt using the boulardii for the 1st 28 days as i couldnt find it anywhere but luckily enough i found it in a pharmacy at my doctors office. I do think its an integral part of the treatment as this will aid if you have any urgency as it is a type of probiotic that is targeted at reducing diarrhea, cant say how effective it is as i just started taking it last night 1 pill a day to start, if i dont feel a difference i am to increase by 1 pill up to a maximum of 4 per day.. and continue taking even when i feel better.....i hope it works as urgency is my main concern.and yes i take colostrum, probiotics and boulardii together.The probiotic which i use contains a minimum of 7 strains which you can tell by the ingredients, it will list each strain and how many milliards per strain and it should be a probiotic that requires refridgeration.I take mine in the morning and at night on an empty stomach either half hour before food or 1 hr after food.just to let you know if your nervouse about adding new things into your system as i am, all these suppliments ive taken, have not had any negative effect on my ibs.. cant say anything too positive yet as its still early..


Coda,I noticed in your recent post that the BM's were formed 50%, and the post from the week before that showed 70%. So have you actually regressed?


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> what about something like this:http://innerhealth.c...ner-health-plusdoes that have enough colostrom? it's hard to find australian stores that stock it.


The colostrum I take contains 400mg per capsule. you should be able to order colostrom online. i am unaware of your condition and suggest that you try to get in contact with dr snow for the correct dosage for your condition.


----------



## coda

Reef08 said:


> Coda,I noticed in your recent post that the BM's were formed 50%, and the post from the week before that showed 70%. So have you actually regressed?


Yeah its been a roller coaster ride, I am still in the early stages so im hoping that once my GI tract gets what it needs it will be much higher percentage.. hopefully next update is positive as i just added boulardii into the mix.


----------



## MondayMorning

coda said:


> The colostrum I take contains 400mg per capsule. you should be able to order colostrom online. i am unaware of your condition and suggest that you try to get in contact with dr snow for the correct dosage for your condition.


how does the colostrom work exactly? why is it necesssary to use alongside the probiotics?


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> how does the colostrom work exactly? why is it necesssary to use alongside the probiotics?


"Colostrum comes from the mother's breast when she is nursing her baby. What is also present in the milk is probiotics- the good bacteria that many of you have taken to try to fix your GI problem -that did not work. The probiotics & Colostrum stick / adhere to the GI wall protecting it. Then one day you got sick - took an antibiotic that killed the bad bacteria as well as the good that you got from mom. This does not grow back - on it's own. It needs to be replaced to prevent future problems. How do we do this? We mimic what mother nature & your mom did (maybe) at the beginning. We take a_ good_ probiotic AND COLOSTRUM. *If we do not take the Colostrum with the probiotic it will not work.* It will not stick to the GI tract wall and it will pass right through you and end up in the toilet leaving you saying- "I took probiotics & they didn't work & my GI still "hurts". Now you know why." Dr. Albert Snow.


----------



## MondayMorning

ok, that makes sense. thanksif i have a problem with colostrum in regard to the dairy, would taking imodium help? i've been using imodium for a while now.btw, i first got IBS after getting food poisoning.


----------



## MondayMorning

does this one look good enough:http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus?gclid=CLeq1fHsu6UCFQH5bgod9m-X_gi'm thinking of picking it up tomorrow


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> does this one look good enough:http://innerhealth.c...CFQH5bgod9m-X_gi'm thinking of picking it up tomorrow


Product has 2 strains plus colostrum.. i was told that the probiotic should have a minimum of 7 strains... the one im taking has 10 strains...


----------



## MondayMorning

ok, thanks. i've already bought this one: http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus-dairy-freei've been using that so far. if i used that alongside this one: http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus?gclid=CLeq1fHsu6UCFQH5bgod9m-X_gwould that be enough?thanks


----------



## MondayMorning

how can you see how many strains the products have?


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> how can you see how many strains the products have?


Listed on container _Lactobacillus Acidophilus (NCFM)_ organisms12.5 Billion (strain)_Bifidobacterium Lactis_ organisms12.5 Billion (strain)Colostrum Powder - Bovine67 mg


----------



## MondayMorning

oh, righteo.which one are you taking? i can't seem to find one with many more strains.


----------



## Reef08

Valerie, Needhelp14, Any updates?


----------



## MIRMAK

I started on Friday take supplements suggested by Dr. Snow (with his guidance - have contact with him by email).So I'm currently taking every day:1 Ultimate Flora probiotic (Renew Life)2 (level spoons) x2 IntestiMore (Rewnew Life)2x2 Omega-3 Fish Oil 1000mg2x2 Colostrum (800mg Bovine Colostrum)1x2 boulardii probiotic.Will try to keep you posted about my progress.


----------



## MondayMorning

i just can't seem to find an ideal probiotic


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> i just can't seem to find an ideal probiotic


http://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-critical-care-50-billion.html


----------



## Siea

MIRMAK said:


> I started on Friday take supplements suggested by Dr. Snow (with his guidance - have contact with him by email).So I'm currently taking every day:1 Ultimate Flora probiotic (Renew Life)2 (level spoons) x2 IntestiMore (Rewnew Life)2x2 Omega-3 Fish Oil 1000mg2x2 Colostrum (800mg Bovine Colostrum)1x2 boulardii probiotic.Will try to keep you posted about my progress.


Thank you and please do.Good that you got all ingredients







(bigger chance for it to work)


----------



## MondayMorning

coda said:


> http://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-critical-care-50-billion.html


thanks.do you know of any australian stores that might have them? i've tried the local pharmacy but they only had the 2 strain one.


----------



## NeedHelp14

Reef08 said:


> Valerie, Needhelp14, Any updates?


My issue is different than traditional IBS I guess (from what Dr. Snow says). I've been trying to get my intestines to function properly for a few weeks now, ie. normal peristalsis. I have constipation and episodes of D associated resulting from anxiety of social situations. So the doctor has been trying to get me "regular" with the use of Magnesium, Fiber and a probiotic. My constipation has definitely been alleviated and I feel better, but I haven't been cured of my episodes of D or anxiety with social situations (trips, car rides, meetings, dinners, etc.) The doctor believes that the constipation is the real root cause of all of my issues, so once my intestines begin moving waste along in a consistent manner I should have less/no episodes of D. That has not happened yet... but I do feel better


----------



## MIRMAK

MondayMorning said:


> thanks.do you know of any australian stores that might have them? i've tried the local pharmacy but they only had the 2 strain one.


Did you try to look into internet? For example, I found renew life products in UK stores through internet with delivery to the Netherlands.


----------



## MondayMorning

ok, i just bought some colostrum powder today. i was going to get the capsules, but this seemed better.how much should i be taking? keep in mind i'm lactose intollerant. i still have the probiotics left, when do i take all of it? should i take it after eating a meal?thanks, i really hope this works!


----------



## BQ

Monday... Please read Siea's 3rd post on the first page of this thread for the answer to your question.


----------



## MondayMorning

ok, thanks.i now have the probiotics and the colostrum. do i really need the boulardi? how does the boulardi work?thanks


----------



## Siea

MondayMorning said:


> ok, thanks.i now have the probiotics and the colostrum. do i really need the boulardi? how does the boulardi work?thanks


Read the thread linked in my first post. I believe most info is in there.


----------



## CheeMiss

I did buy the probiotics, boulardii & colostrum as suggested by Doc. I started taking them yesterday. I took them twice the last dose before I went to bed.Yes, today, I did not have to charge to the bathroom with D. My tummy is bloated tho, but I read in another section that Doc says that's ok and I dounderstand that he would be right, as there is now a territorial war going on in there. My tummy/intestines is still pretty tender, but it is to soon for thatto heal in just one days treatment. I will post my progress later on. I just wanted others to know that I too am trying Doc's protocol too. But I do need some advise from Doc. I had BIE treatments for my clinical allergies and food intolerances a couple of mths ago. BIE (Bioenergetic Intolerance Elimination). My IBS was in serious overdrive and my intestines were super swollen & very painful/sensitive to touch tummy. So the naturopath thatgave me the BIE treatments convinced me to do a Candida protocol, even tho I did not test positive for Candida with the muscle testing.Needless to say, she sold me $300 worth of products (probiotics that were not in a refrigerator, yet she told me to store it at home in the fridge). hmmm?And a 30 Intense Candida diet. I did the full 10 days of the 30 day program and felt no better at all, after which I was allowed more foods. By the 15th day, I started to search the internet again, to see if any more new ideas were out there and found Doc. I sure wish that they did not close his thread, as he is helping unselfishly from the heart. IMHO. And his protocol does ring true for me at least.If Doc is reading this, please tell me if I should continue with the Candida cleanse products that were sold to me, as I re-build my intestinal florawith your protocol. WILL THEY KILL THE NEW BACTERIA THAT I AM TRYING TO GET TO ADHERE TO MY INTESTINAL WALLS THRU YOUR PROGRAM? Or should I discontinue taking them for now?I am taking the following with food: These products are by Nature's Sunshine. - Black Walnut- HRP-C- LBS II- Milk Thistle- Psyllium Hulls- Liquid ChlorophyllI was taking L-Glutamine powder as per another IBS members cure protocol, but my BIE practitioner never heard of it, which I found very strange.Even you recommend a similar product combination. I sure could not afford that $300 bill and now, after stumbling across your generous sharingof your protocol, I wish I never bought any of it. Anyway, I did not see your suggestion to take the IntestiNew until today. I will get some tomorrow,or can I save monies by using up the L-glutamine powder that I have on hand?Oh, and Thank you so much for pointing out that we should be on a low fiber diet. The Intense Candida diet had me eating high fiber, which isprobably why my intestines felt so raw & painful & I had terrible D the whole time. As of yesterday, when I started your protocol, I ate white rice and peeled red potatoes and I almost immediately felt relief. Thank you so very much for taking the time to share your precious knowledge with us. - Please let me know if I should continue taking the above as I do your protocol.- Can the Colostrum & probiotics be taken with organic milk instead of water?


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> My Dosage: My Brands 2x2/ Capsule Colostrum (400mg) Sequel http://www.supplemen...roduct6724.html2x2 / Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life http://www.renewlife...50-billion.html2x1/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life http://www.renewlife...ducts.php?id=572x2/Gel Caps Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 400mg) Natural Factors http://naturalfactor...-extra-strength1/ day Capsule Boulardii Metagenics Proboulardii http://www.metagenic...ist/Proboulardi


I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I did find the Boulardii at Qi Natural Foods Health Food Store. They have a fridge behind the counter. And one of the owners is a Naturopath & told me it would be better to take the Colostrum Powder instead of the pills. 1 heaping spoon full of powder is much more than the 2 pills that you are taking so perhaps you should increase your pill dosage to match the heaping teaspoon???As Doc said, Colostrum is sticky stuff that will coat the intestinal lining, so by the time the probiotic pills melt and make their way down there, there will be somethingthere that can help them stick & start to dig into the intestine so that they remain their permanently. Just a suggestion, food for thought so to speak. I mean, who knows if the colostrum pill shell will dissolve before the probiotics. If it doesn't the, yes, your probioticswould have no way of sticking and you will just poop them out. yes? no?


----------



## CheeMiss

Oh, one more question. Since the Colostrum has to be taken on an empty stomach with the probiotics, and the glutamine also has to be taken onan empty stomach, can they both be mixed into the same glass & drank at the same time? I mean, with all the empty stomach protocol, when does one get a chance to eat? lololololbtw: I just ate 2 pieces of lasagna (almost wolfed it down as I have not had any real rich foods for mths,) and I am not experiencing the urgency D. hmmm? (took 3 treatments so far.) Yeah!


----------



## overitnow

CheeMiss said:


> But I do need some advise from Doc.


If you don't already have this, here is his website http://www.ibs-help-online.com/dralbert-snow-nd.htmlWrite him. I'm pretty sure tht is the best way for you (and others on this thread) to get accurate answers to your questions.Good luck with the protocol.Mark


----------



## CheeMiss

overitnow said:


> If you don't already have this, here is his website http://www.ibs-help-...rt-snow-nd.htmlWrite him. I'm pretty sure tht is the best way for you (and others on this thread) to get accurate answers to your questions.Good luck with the protocol.Mark


Hi Mark, as always, you are so helpful & non judgmental. Is that a pic of you? If yes, finally a face to match to the rare person that supported me & others a couple of years ago on this forum. Your quite handsome, if it is not you, then the handsome still applies! lololololI can't remember the actual name I used back then, (maybe Missy) but I posted that I tried drinking raw potato juice & it really helped, then started drinking a quart of Organic Buttermilk per day for weeks on end & that helped a lot. Does any of this ring a bell? If not, not to worry, I always thought of you & your kindness towards all of us, when we were picked on for sharing. FYI: I recently read that potatoes contain Flavonoids, something that you are so fond of. And maybe, bcos my heritage is Polish/German, maybe that is why potatoes have always been my saviour. And now, after reading about that German Research study re: mast cells, intestinal low grade inflammation & being on Ketotifen for 3 mths., I can now understand why the Organic buttermilk helped sooth my intestines so much. Unfortunately, I also put on a ton of weight with it.I am hopeful that Doc's protocol will be a total & complete cure rather than all the band-aides that we all have been trying all these years. Wish us all luck.


----------



## BQ

CheeMiss you will have to contact the Dr directly for any specific advice. Thank you.ETA: Thanks Mark. That is exactly right.


----------



## coda

CheeMiss said:


> I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I did find the Boulardii at Qi Natural Foods Health Food Store. They have a fridge behind the counter. And one of the owners is a Naturo Path & told me it would be better to take the Colostrum Powder instead of the pills. 1 heaping spoon full of powder is much more than the 2 pills that you are taking so perhaps you should increase your pill dosage to match the heaping teaspoon???As Doc said, Colostrum is sticky stuff that will coat the intestinal lining, so by the time the probiotic pills melt and make their way down there, there will be somethingthere that can help them stick & start to dig into the intestine so that they remain their permanently. Just a suggestion, food for thought so to speak. I mean, who knows if the colostrum pill shell will dissolve before the probiotics. If it doesn't the, yes, your probioticswould have no way of sticking and you will just poop them out. yes? no?


Hi CheeMiss,On the Colostrom packaging it does state for best results open capsules and pour contents under tongue or mix with beverage.. i originally started off opening the capsules and pouring into a glass off water.. but because i have to drink so much water as the same needs to be done with the intestinew and i feel blahhhh...i now sometimes take the capsules and sometimes pour into glass of water.. i actually am running low on my capsules and have already purchased a bottle of powder instead... so will be doing the mixed drink more often... the taste sometimes get to me (like drinking powdered cheese)....i know i can mix it into juice or something but i like taking my suppliments with water..I heaping spoonfull is alot more than 2 capsules.... when i get to the powder i will try i level spoon full... Good Luck to you ..coda


----------



## coda

CheeMiss said:


> Oh, one more question. Since the Colostrum has to be taken on an empty stomach with the probiotics, and the glutamine also has to be taken onan empty stomach, can they both be mixed into the same glass & drank at the same time? I mean, with all the empty stomach protocol, when does one get a chance to eat? lololololbtw: I just ate 2 pieces of lasagna (almost wolfed it down as I have not had any real rich foods for mths,) and I am not experiencing the urgency D. hmmm? (took 3 treatments so far.) Yeah!


2 Pieces of Lasagna.......No Urgency D... thats great.. I always thaought about mixing everything into one glass... its all gonna end up in the same place isnt it? but i still take the colostrom and Intestinew seperate.. but i always take the capsules with either the mixed drink of colostrom or the mixed drink of intestinew.. Nevermind, when does one get a chance to eat, im so full after drinking all that water that i dont need to each lunch sometimes...lolDoc, actually had me add fibre powder to my protocal...now thats an additional full glasses of water in the .a.m... and additional full glasse of water at night... Later,Gotta go Peeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................. coda


----------



## coda

overitnow said:


> If you don't already have this, here is his website http://www.ibs-help-...rt-snow-nd.htmlWrite him. I'm pretty sure tht is the best way for you (and others on this thread) to get accurate answers to your questions.Good luck with the protocol.Mark


I was going to post his link but wasn't sure if i could, I can only give my personal opinion but cannot advise specific individuals of what and how much to take. If you have any questions you can find his email address and contact information on his site. actual site is http://holisticgastroenterology.com/coda


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> I heaping spoonfull is alot more than 2 capsules.... when i get to the powder i will try i level spoon full... coda


Yes, it is more and that is my point. From what I experienced in taking meds or natural products, suggested dosages are just that, suggested. They always configure that suggested dose on a tiny person. But if a person is taller, weighs more than 110 lbs, then that suggested low doseusually, in most cases does not work. In the case of colostrum, the reason my health food store naturopath suggested the powder was due to IBS absorbency. And she also agreedwith my BIE practitioner that liquid vitamins absorb and assimilate in ones system much better than pills.So I am sure that you will find with the spoon full of powder, more of a positive reaction that with the 2 pills.lololol The lasagna was so good that I snuck back for a 3rd piece, had a nap & woke up just fine. AMAZING! lololol So I think that the colostrumpowder must be more effective taken this way with the probiotics. And I am NOT running to pee every 5 minutes like I did prior to starting this protocol. hmmmm? And even tho I am gassy, it's much, much less compared to before. hmmm?But I am pretty bloated, but not suffering as before.So far so good. Oh, btw: My HF store also suggested that I take Tryptophan in powdered form as I suffer from chronic insomnia. The brand I am taking is Biosential, Zenbev Drink Mix. When I came off the Ketotifen, I all my IBS symptoms came back with a vengence. That's what prompted me to try Dr. Snow's protocol.I forgot to mention, that I had 5 pills of Ketotifen left, I was saving them for a rainy day and yesterday was beyond rainy, so I took one aswell as today, thinking that if I slowed the mast cells from tourchering me that that would give this protocol a chance to work.So in all honesty, I don't know if it's the Ketotifen or Dr. Snow's protocol or the powdered Tryptophan or the combination of all that is giving me this much needed peace. I will skip the Ketotifen tomorrow and post what happens. Ok?


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss remember that Dr Snows threatment take time to heal your intenstines. So you should be healed within 120 days or so I recall.But yes the probiotics can help instantly but you need to continue for your stomach to heal


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> CheeMiss remember that Dr Snows threatment take time to heal your intenstines. So you should be healed within 120 days or so I recall.But yes the probiotics can help instantly but you need to continue for your stomach to heal


Thank you Siea, Good to know!I have not had a chance to call Dr. Snow today. I did send him an email a few days ago from his personal web site, but did not get an answer as yet.Is his protocol posted somewhere? I can't seem to find it. And the mp3 on his web site does not get into the specific protocol.


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss said:


> Thank you Siea, Good to know!I have not had a chance to call Dr. Snow today. I did send him an email a few days ago from his personal web site, but did not get an answer as yet.Is his protocol posted somewhere? I can't seem to find it. And the mp3 on his web site does not get into the specific protocol.


Alot of info can be found by reading the link in my first post in this thread.That thread is quite long and not everything has value to read (the arguments=D). But the info is good so I recommende everyone who is thinking of trying this treatment to read it.


----------



## CheeMiss

CheeMiss said:


> If Doc is reading this, please tell me if I should continue with the Candida cleanse products that were sold to me, as I re-build my intestinal florawith your protocol. WILL THEY KILL THE NEW BACTERIA THAT I AM TRYING TO GET TO ADHERE TO MY INTESTINAL WALLS THRU YOUR PROGRAM? Or should I discontinue taking them for now?I am taking the following with food: These products are by Nature's Sunshine. - Black Walnut- HRP-C- LBS II- Milk Thistle- Psyllium Hulls- Liquid Chlorophyll- L-Glutamine powder.- Please let me know if I should continue taking the above as I do your protocol.- Can the Colostrum & probiotics be taken with organic milk instead of water?


Doc just send me an email answering the above. I will post it here just in case someone else is mixing the above items with all the new probiotics.*** you do not need to continue taking the candida stuff- you are correct on how that works. Take the l-glutamine for now - then get the Intestinew. take at least 2 tsps twice daily.the colostrum and probiotic can be taken with anything except hot fluids./you can take all of the supplements together/ they do not nee to be taken on any EMPTY stomach- - only 1/2 hr before or 1hr after food.- FYI: Today was my 3rd day off the Ketotifen and I was still taking the above Candida meds and spent my day running to the bathroom. I will stop taking that bad bug killers, (*Black Walnut & HRP-C*) as now Doc confirmed my concern, that they also may be killing the real expensive new good guys. I will post my results as soon as I feel that the bad bug killers are out of my system. Ketotifen allowed me to drink some coffee without much suffering. Now that I am off it, I can't drink the coffee. hmmmm???


----------



## coda

CheeMiss said:


> Doc just send me an email answering the above. I will post it here just in case someone else is mixing the above items with all the new probiotics.*** you do not need to continue taking the candida stuff- you are correct on how that works. Take the l-glutamine for now - then get the Intestinew. take at least 2 tsps twice daily.the colostrum and probiotic can be taken with anything except hot fluids./you can take all of the supplements together/ they do not nee to be taken on any EMPTY stomach- - only 1/2 hr before or 1hr after food.- FYI: Today was my 3rd day off the Ketotifen and I was still taking the above Candida meds and spent my day running to the bathroom. I will stop taking that bad bug killers, (*Black Walnut & HRP-C*) as now Doc confirmed my concern, that they also may be killing the real expensive new good guys. I will post my results as soon as I feel that the bad bug killers are out of my system. Ketotifen allowed me to drink some coffee without much suffering. Now that I am off it, I can't drink the coffee. hmmmm???


Was the ketotifen working?.. how? and what made you get off of it?coda


----------



## MondayMorning

is ketotifen that diet really high in protein?


----------



## CheeMiss

MondayMorning said:


> is ketotifen that diet really high in protein?


I sent you a PM with the link info.


----------



## MondayMorning

thanks


----------



## cab

I found an interesting article published in August on sciencedaily.com about a finding at a University in Germany. The researchers found mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut of IBS patients, which suggests a physical cause. I am about to start Dr. Snow's treatment plan under his guidance and this article seems to back his theory since he wants to rebuild the mucosal lining. Just thought I would share my findings. I will keep you updated once I begin. Here is the link: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100819141950.htm


----------



## cab

cab said:


> I found an interesting article published in August on sciencedaily.com about a finding at a University in Germany. The researchers found mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut of IBS patients, which suggests a physical cause. I am about to start Dr. Snow's treatment plan under his guidance and this article seems to back his theory since he wants to rebuild the mucosal lining. Just thought I would share my findings. I will keep you updated once I begin. Here is the link: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100819141950.htm


I also wanted to add that the scientists in Germany are experimenting with antihistamine-like drugs to basically inhibit the pain. They claim that the irritated mucosa releases histamine and serotonin. I am currently on Remeron (per my gastro) and it explains why it helps the pain because it is a histamine blocker. I tried to go off of it twice and the pain gets worse each time, so I know it is blocking the pain (although it is definitely not treating the cause). Looking forward to repairing my mucosal lining!


----------



## cab

Another relevant article: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/11/091124113611.htmExplains why the use of colostrum is important!


----------



## CheeMiss

cab said:


> I also wanted to add that the scientists in Germany are experimenting with antihistamine-like drugs to basically inhibit the pain. They claim that the irritated mucosa releases histamine and serotonin. I am currently on Remeron (per my gastro) and it explains why it helps the pain because it is a histamine blocker. I tried to go off of it twice and the pain gets worse each time, so I know it is blocking the pain (although it is definitely not treating the cause). Looking forward to repairing my mucosal lining!


Yes Cab, we definitely should be looking at the Antihistamine Diet, while we are proceeding with Doc's protocol to heal the mucosal lining, since we now know that irritated mast cells send out the killer histamine cells. Coffee is a huge irritant, along with gluten and wheat. So if we try and avoid the things we know irritate our intestines and try to eat foods that produce less histamine,then would it not stand to reason, that we would heal our mucosal lining much, much faster?here are a few links to help us get started:http://www.diagnose-...nd/C447056.htmlhttp://sun1.awardspace.com/Conditions/Solar_Urticaria/histamine_diet.htmhttp://www.lamuscle....stamine-releasehttp://www.holistico...od-and-diet.htmhttp://www.holistico...htm#Intolerance


----------



## coda

cab said:


> Another relevant article: http://www.scienceda...91124113611.htmExplains why the use of colostrum is important!


This is "Colostrum", Its a great article and just goes to show that Dr. Snow is on to something here.. Basically without colostrom the probiotics dont get a chance to grow in the intestines which is why individuals are stating that probiotics helped a little but did not cure them.. Colostrum acts like Soil and the probiotics are the seeds.. I am on day 47 and counting.. i will give a complete update at the end of the protocal...coda


----------



## cab

I have been on a gluten free/dairy free diet for a few weeks. It helps a little but I can tell these things aren't the direct cause. While I am on the treatment plan (which I will start at the end of the week), I will continue gluten free and dairy free plus a low fiber diet. After a month or so, we will start adding things in and I will also be weaning off of the Remeron.


----------



## MIRMAK

coda said:


> I am on day 47 and counting.. i will give a complete update at the end of the protocal...


How long do you need to follow protocol?


----------



## cab

I was told it can take anywhere from 60-120 days. I have a milder case, so I should expect to feel world's better in 30 days. You must continue the treatment for longer than you feel necessary (even if you feel great) to make sure you do the best job possible. If you stop too soon, then you only do a halfway good repair job and may have problems later down the road. You want it to be permanent. I don't know about Coda's case, but maybe her numbers will be different than mine.


----------



## XXXBerto55

cab said:


> I was told it can take anywhere from 60-120 days. I have a milder case, so I should expect to feel world's better in 30 days. You must continue the treatment for longer than you feel necessary (even if you feel great) to make sure you do the best job possible. If you stop too soon, then you only do a halfway good repair job and may have problems later down the road. You want it to be permanent. I don't know about Coda's case, but maybe her numbers will be different than mine.


CAB you PM'd me about how I was doing and figured I would post here for others to see as well. I have been doing the protocol for three weeks now. Here is my regimine:3 Renewlife Floramore2 Colustrom2 Renewlife Intestinew1 Floramyces4 Fish oilAll of these I take morning and night and I take 4 fish oil in addition sometime midday....always on a relatively empty stomach. One caution to anyone wanting to try this is make sure you have enough pills. I go through a bottle of Floramore (60 pills) in only ten days. Didn't really think about this until I only had a few of the packets that I made up left (used mini-sandwich bags). So I had to use a different probiotic for two days and no probiotic (except for the Floramyces) for one day. The place I ordered it from didn't tell me til I ordered, but the Floramore was on backorder.Anyway, more importantly, I feel great. I have seen a dramatic improvement, as a matter of fact currently I am probably a little constipated. Would I say I am cured? Absoloutly not, but I do think I am getting there. The first couple of days were a little rough, but not much different than what I normally went through. I was suprised I didn't feel much worse as I was nervous how my stomach would handle the influx of all this stuff, but it wasn't bad at all. Up until yesterday, I really did feel better every day. Yesterday I had a stomach ache and didn't go much, today has been the same. I quit smoking Monday too (Chantix is from god if you are a smoker). The day I went without probiotic was Monday and I am not sure if my stomach is now confused from the no probiotic day or the no smoking or what. I am going to contact Doc and ask him, but haven't got to it.I know a lot of you can't even dream of being "cured", and I am probably the same. Heck, I am not even sure it will cure me, but the improvement would even be worth it in my opinion. I am usually worse in the morning and now I leave the house and am worried I am going to get the feeling I have to go because I only went once or even not at all that morning. Oddly enough, I may get a little feeling like I need to, but nothing urgent. I have made it all the way to work (35 minutes) non stop every day for two weeks. Some people reading this may be like what's the big deal, but for me, I can tell you where every bathroom is on the way to work and whether it is what I grudgingly refer to as a "one man show" (which are the worst). Heck I even have backup bathrooms (Most CVS and some Walgreens require you asking someone to let you use the bathroom which is embarrassing). Don't get me wrong, it's not cheap. Vitamin shoppe currently has free shipping on a $100 order and while they don't carry the Floramyces, this product appears to have the exact same ingredients, Jarrow Formula's Saccharomyces Boulardii+ Mos. Right now they have 20% off too, so this helps out. It is definitely still a lot of money to be spending on supplements, but worth it in my situation. I didn't calculate, but figure it's probably $100 a month.I don't want to seem like I am blowing sunshine because I always read posts with a skeptical view, so here are some drawbacks. Price obviously, current constipation, and also it takes a while to get good at downing all these pills. I read someone in here talking about mixing the pills in water, but I find it hard to believe it would make a difference. Isn't your stomach acid going to rip through those pill casings pretty quick? Anyway, sorry got off topic. The biggest one is every once in a while I still get the oh my god feeling and rush to the bathroom usually during or after a meal. I usually let out a giant gas and some fecal matter with it. It's not even really a movement though and that's it. My stomach still gurgles a lot when I eat but not every time, just kind of random. Lastly and most importantly for my wife, I get some pretty bad gas at night. I have woken up with a stomach ache, let out a ridiculously long gas, felt better and went back to sleep. Hasn't really been too much of an issue during the day and comes and goes. My guess is the gas might be a result of something in my diet during the particular day. I also believe my stomach and whole digestive system is probably getting used to being better. Think about it, if you could take a cure and be instantly cured, wouldn't you still probably go through your routines? Try to go to the bathroom before getting in the car, etc? My guess is your intestines are now in their own routines and need to get used to something different.Anyway, sorry for the long post, I don't read or participate here anymore, so wanted to give as many answers as possible. Good luck.


----------



## overitnow

For what it is worth XXX, I normally spend more than $100 a month on supplements to treat a number of aging problems, including IBS, and it is the best money I spend every month. Nice to hear you have dumped the smoking habit, it is a major contributor to inflammation. Hopefully you will just keep feeling better. (There are worse things than a handful of supplements every day. If you are a woman, you will be pleased to know that the fish oil can help prevent breast cancer, as well.)Mark


----------



## coda

Hey Cab,Got your email as well,On day 59 of Audio Program and on Day 49 of Dr Snows protocal...I will be posting a update soon just wanna give it a bit more time just need to challange myself to get out in the real world a bit more than I have been, because at home im fine but once I need to go out is were the real test lies. But because of my anxiety and avoidance of many everyday things, its hard to break the thought process and like Nike says "JUST DO IT!!" because for me Anxiety=IBS-D=Urgency=Avoidance=Anxiety=IBS-D=Urgency=Avoidance...etc...I had a huge setback 9 months ago after the company I worked for packaged me off While on a return to work program through LTD..Thank GOD my LTD came along with me..That Really Stung BAD.. still really Bothers me .but.try very hard to put it behind me ..So over the next few weeks im going to try and challange myself more than i have been...I am also doing the audio program 100 for my anxiety and panic.... i will definitly post an update within a couple of week or so.. Oh and XXXBERTO50, I use to work 15 minutes down the road and still worried about the drive in everyday...Congrats on the quitting, i myself am a smoker and hopefully will be following your lead soon... coda


----------



## cab

Thank you for your posts! Berto, it is good to hear you are doing much better and have only done it for 3 weeks! Coda, please keep us updated. I pray that you find the strength to conquer the anxiety. If you don't mind, how long have you both had IBS? For me, I think I have a pretty mild case so far. I have only had it for a year. Once in a while I will get D (once a month maybe), more often it is C, but some days I am just regular. My major problem is just the abdominal pain/bloating and sore feeling (some days my abdomen hurts and some days it is ok). I am hoping that since I am trying to reverse it fairly early, it won't be as hard for me. Also, are you both under complete guidance of Dr. Snow (like as a patient) or just following the protocol? I am under his complete guidance and my treatment was sent directly to me from him. I will keep everyone updated! My package comes today!


----------



## XXXBerto55

cab said:


> Thank you for your posts! Berto, it is good to hear you are doing much better and have only done it for 3 weeks! Coda, please keep us updated. I pray that you find the strength to conquer the anxiety. If you don't mind, how long have you both had IBS? For me, I think I have a pretty mild case so far. I have only had it for a year. Once in a while I will get D (once a month maybe), more often it is C, but some days I am just regular. My major problem is just the abdominal pain/bloating and sore feeling (some days my abdomen hurts and some days it is ok). I am hoping that since I am trying to reverse it fairly early, it won't be as hard for me. Also, are you both under complete guidance of Dr. Snow (like as a patient) or just following the protocol? I am under his complete guidance and my treatment was sent directly to me from him. I will keep everyone updated! My package comes today!


I have had it for 12 years. He and I have corresponded via email as he was looking for some people to show that his treatment worked for others on this board. I only ever had D and gas. I don't know that I ever really had the pain others describe, uncomfortable, but never really painful. I had done a round (6 weeks) of antibiotics a few weeks before the protocol because I tested positive for SIBO. I started a new business and am grateful that Dr. Snow directed me pro bono as my business is not designed to turn much of a profit for another three years and I have two little boys so there is not a lot of extra cash in the budget (hence my anxiety about spending $100 in supplements) What kind of sold me on the doc's theory if you will is I believe my IBS is caused from long term use of antibiotics. When I was in high school I had really bad acne and my general practitioner (who was a dermatologist) put me on anti-biotics for a few years (literally). A few years later is when I started having problems.


----------



## coda

Had for about 15 years.. i am aslo corresponding by emails... and as i give him my updates he tinkers with my dosage and adds or removes ingredients as well.. he does care about his patients and wants them to get well.. I also feel that my condition was caused by antibiotics.. all i can remember was family doctor prescribing me antibiotics every time i was sick.. and i aslo went to a dermatologist in my teens,.. not sure what he prescibed me but pretty sure it was antibiotics..The thing that might have set it off was a bout of food poisening... which may have caused more damage, as in my theory is the damage already done by antibiotics may have been compounded by the acids combating the food poisening.. because seems like after that food poisening episode.. i have never been the same.. i as well have the same symptoms as XXXberto.. no real pain, uncomfortable cramps, loose stools, most often dont feel fully evacuated.. Mornings are the Worst for me and need to be completely sure im done before even attempting to leave the house because when i feel the urge it hits hard..Thanks to boards such as these and Doctor Snow..I'm Getting better.....slowly but surely...........one day at a time...................coda


----------



## cab

That's good to hear that you both are getting better and you have had IBS for a long time. It gives me so much hope! I have been on antibiotics several times. I had strep throat at least 4 times as a child/teenager and was on antibiotics. Plus, every time I ever had a sore throat, I was given a Z-pack. In June, I also tested positive for SIBO and was on Xifaxan (a VERY expensive and strong antibiotic) off and on for 2 months. I wish I had known that those antibiotics probably made everything worse for me. Besides, in the past 2 years, I have been on antibiotics at least 5 times that I can think of, so I do have a link to that. Keep us updated and I will too! Thank you so much for sharing your experience!


----------



## XXXBerto55

cab said:


> That's good to hear that you both are getting better and you have had IBS for a long time. It gives me so much hope! I have been on antibiotics several times. I had strep throat at least 4 times as a child/teenager and was on antibiotics. Plus, every time I ever had a sore throat, I was given a Z-pack. In June, I also tested positive for SIBO and was on Xifaxan (a VERY expensive and strong antibiotic) off and on for 2 months. I wish I had known that those antibiotics probably made everything worse for me. Besides, in the past 2 years, I have been on antibiotics at least 5 times that I can think of, so I do have a link to that. Keep us updated and I will too! Thank you so much for sharing your experience!


Yes Xifaxan was what I was given for SIBO, but I don't look at that as a negative. In fact, I am glad I was given it and hopefully it eradicated the bad so I have a clean slate to grow the good. I actually did feel somewhat better even just after the Xifaxan.


----------



## MondayMorning

i was taking the colostrum for about a week, but had really bad D 20 minutes after taking it. i've taken a break for a couple days to see if it makes a difference.is this treatment worthwhile guys? i'm thinking of abandoning it. has anyone had great results?what if i stopped the probiotics and only used the colostrum?


----------



## CheeMiss

MondayMorning said:


> i was taking the colostrum for about a week, but had really bad D 20 minutes after taking it. i've taken a break for a couple days to see if it makes a difference.is this treatment worthwhile guys? i'm thinking of abandoning it. has anyone had great results?what if i stopped the probiotics and only used the colostrum?


Before doing that, perhaps you should read another thread that I saved on this forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/From what I understand, the colostrum on it's own, really has not helped (as per my health food store naturopath & my BIE practitioner.) Doc has success bcos he says his protocol helps the probiotics stick to the intestine, so that they can dig in and make a home there. Otherwise, probiotics on theirown are a total waste of monies as you just poop them out since they have no way to adhere, and that is a fact. Research Dr. Borody, Australia, who is the pioneer in this field of study. So combining them is Doc's protocol. In Doc's protocol you should also be taking L-Glutamine (which, apparently is a healer of the intestines).Having said all that, if you read the above link.....well, it's pretty enlightening. He healed by only using L-Glutamine and no probiotics. In one of my major attacks this past August, I was drinking L-Glutamine on it's own and had absolutely no relief. But then again, I did not knowthat I had food intolerances at the time.Now with Doc's protocol, I have had some relief. BUT, I started to remember all my knowledge (old age makes one forget a lot of things when one is not well)and thought that I better revert back to my heritage way of eating. Back then, people got their probiotics from natural salt brine foods.So I bought a jar of Strub's pickles and went to our Polish deli to get some salt brine sauerkraut and started to consume them with my meals, 3x a day for two daysand saw immediate relief. So now I have backed down on the probiotics to once a day and when the probiotics are finished I will not replace them.My theory is to feed my existing bacteria with inulin and salt brine foods. IF THE LABEL SAYS VINEGAR DON'T BUY IT, BCOS IT'S DEAD FOOD.Also, salt brine foods are always kept in the fridge section of the store, so as to slow down the probiotics from consuming all the food, believe it or not.Anyway, long story short. Not everything works for all people. I remember now, having a year remission by doing the above on a regular basis.Then when I stopped, it took about another year, more antibiotics due to surgery and me falling off the old cultural way of eating. Todays foods are packed in vinegar and or sugar. Basically, we are eating dead food. And after a course of antibiotics, no wonder the number of people with IBS isnow in the millions. Prior to the late 60's, everyone on the planet ate this way. Today's pickles are not the life saver that they were when I was a kid.Bottom line......spend a couple of dollars more and buy salt brine foods, no vinegar. Btw: Stub's sauerkraut is made with vinegar. Even pickled herrings are vinegar based. So I have to go to the deli to get the salt brine herrings if I want live food. Healing the intestinal lining will take time. Doc's protocol is helping. I am having normal bowel movements now. But if I slip and not eat my special pickles or sauerkraut (raw), then my symptoms of D come back, go figure. Anyway, just email Doc and I am sure he will adjust your protocol to suit your needs.  And add some salt brine foods to your meals. They are greaton a sandwich. And avoid spicy (OMG, I love spicy) foods. Think of a blister on your hand or foot and it broke, now the skin is raw and exposed.Would you put pepper, cayenne, chilies, vinegar etc on it? Heck no, so avoid these types of foods while you are trying to heal. Use herbs like dill, basil, oregano, thyme, rosemary etc., to enhance your foods.


----------



## CheeMiss

MondayMorning said:


> i was taking the colostrum for about a week, but had really bad D 20 minutes after taking it. i've taken a break for a couple days to see if it makes a difference.is this treatment worthwhile guys? i'm thinking of abandoning it. has anyone had great results?what if i stopped the probiotics and only used the colostrum?


I forgot to mention. Doc emailed me and said it was ok to mix the colostrum and L-Glutamine in the same glass of water that I drink to swallow the probiotics.I also added my inulin powder to the mix as well. It gives the good guys something to eat and those little guys propagate like crazy! lolololol


----------



## MondayMorning

coda said:


> Had for about 15 years.. i am aslo corresponding by emails... and as i give him my updates he tinkers with my dosage and adds or removes ingredients as well.. he does care about his patients and wants them to get well.. I also feel that my condition was caused by antibiotics.. all i can remember was family doctor prescribing me antibiotics every time i was sick.. and i aslo went to a dermatologist in my teens,.. not sure what he prescibed me but pretty sure it was antibiotics..The thing that might have set it off was a bout of food poisening... which may have caused more damage, as in my theory is the damage already done by antibiotics may have been compounded by the acids combating the food poisening.. because seems like after that food poisening episode.. i have never been the same.. i as well have the same symptoms as XXXberto.. no real pain, uncomfortable cramps, loose stools, most often dont feel fully evacuated.. Mornings are the Worst for me and need to be completely sure im done before even attempting to leave the house because when i feel the urge it hits hard..Thanks to boards such as these and Doctor Snow..I'm Getting better.....slowly but surely...........one day at a time...................coda


ya, my condition began after food poisoning as well... is your treatment colostrum, probiotics and l-glutamine?


----------



## MondayMorning

i just checked wiki and l-glutamine is found in foodietary sources of L-glutamine include beef, chicken, fish, eggs, milk, dairy products, wheat, cabbage, beets, beans, spinach, and parsley. Small amounts of free L-glutamine are also found in vegetable juices and fermented foods, such as miso.[13][unreliable source?]


----------



## Siea

MondayMorning said:


> i was taking the colostrum for about a week, but had really bad D 20 minutes after taking it. i've taken a break for a couple days to see if it makes a difference.is this treatment worthwhile guys? i'm thinking of abandoning it. has anyone had great results?what if i stopped the probiotics and only used the colostrum?


Sorry to be rude, but I find it necessary.1. If you read what the other have written it obviously appear very hopeful!2. You cannot abondon something you are not even on. You are not foollowing Dr Snows treatment and therefor you cannot quit it.3. Even if you were following his treatment you would have to wait more then 1 week before evaluating.I am not interested in reading about someone who take 1 out of 6 supplements needed which you appear to be doing.You have also asked tons of basic questions like: _*is it enough to take 1 out of all 6 supplements?* _Of course it is not! And all of that can be read about in the original thread that I linked in the first post. Which you obviously did not read.Please stop asking stupid questions in this thread. Either follow Dr Snows treatment or post your questions in another thread. This thread is a follow up on those actually following Dr. Snows treatment or are very close to it.


----------



## coda

MondayMorning said:


> i was taking the colostrum for about a week, but had really bad D 20 minutes after taking it. i've taken a break for a couple days to see if it makes a difference.is this treatment worthwhile guys? i'm thinking of abandoning it. has anyone had great results?what if i stopped the probiotics and only used the colostrum?


Everything takes time 1 week will not do it especially when your not using the proper suppliments... This is not a quick fix to mask the problem is is designed to cure the problem..1) Dont try too many things at once as it will be hard to determine what is and what is not working. 2) Getting better takes time 1 week not enough time.. minimum 30-60 days to decide if working or not........3) Use correct ingredients.. Missing one is not following protocal..4) Read threads from beginning, they will answer all your questions.5) For more info visit dr snows blog.. http://holisticgastroenterology.com/blog It seems you may need guidance if you want to follow this protocal, and it may be in your best interest to contact Dr Snow..coda


----------



## cab

Just an update....I have been following the protocol for only 3 days, but I am already noticing a difference. I have mild IBS and I have only had it for a year, so it is not as bad as others. However, I have been able to eat without any abdominal pain the past 2 days which is a big improvement. I know I still have awhile before I am completely healed, but there has been a definite improvement. I hope it just gets better from here!


----------



## overitnow

I noticed, yesterday, that your Doc was logged on, looking at this thread. If that is not generally known amongst you, then it might be of some comfort to know he hasn't quite abandoned the Board.Mark


----------



## cab

I thought I would update at the 1 week mark, as I promised some of you. Today will be one week since I started the treatment. I do feel better. I am still having some problems off and on, but the pain has decreased by at least 50%, if not more. Sometimes I still have irritation and discomfort, but it was better than before. I also still have that feeling of something "moving" in my intestines. Overall, I would say I am about 40% better, which I guess is not too bad for only 1 week. I know I still have at least several more weeks before I begin to feel healed. I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## CheeMiss

cab said:


> Overall, I would say I am about 40% better, which I guess is not too bad for only 1 week. I know I still have at least several more weeks before I begin to feel healed. I will keep everyone updated!


OMG Cab, That is Great News! You have suffered so much and to have such a break through in such a short time is truly a miracle indeed. It all goes to show, that one much follow Doc's generous advise and protocol to the letter, in order to see results.Bless Siea for starting this thread. If not for him/her thinking of a way to help get this information out to all of us, by sharing our experiences,the suffering would still continue.And Bless Doc for his generosity in sharing his successful protocol with all of us for free! He truly is a God sent gift to all of us.


----------



## coda

Day 57Since last update my dosages have changed slightly.I have also added fiber and Boulardii to my protocal as per Dr Snow's Instructions.*My Dosage: My Brands *1 scoop x 2 / powdered Colostrum (1000mg) Sequel 2x2/ Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life 1x2/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life (sometimes alternate between straight L-Glutimine Powder)1tsp x 2 liquid, Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 1500mg) Ascenta Nutra Sea1 tbsp x 2. 100 % Acacia Fiber, Heathers Tummy Fiber2 x 2 capsule S.Boulardii, 1000 mg A.O.R Classic series1X2 50 mg 5htp for anxietyI take all my dosage in the a.m. 1 hour before eating and in the evening at least 2hrs after eating I Take the powdered ingredients mixed into approx 1.5 cups ofVanilla Almond Milk) Mixed very well with my handy Magic Bullet..This actually tastes very good...*Pre Treatment Condition*IBS-D Anxiety (15 years) Mood: Anxiety, Panic, Urgency Early Morning, or whenever B/R not available (Big time mind gut connection). Most of the time afraid to do alot of minor everyday things because of the UrgencyConsistancy: Very Loose not Watery*Change in Condition / Comments*ConsistancyLast Seven Days solid perfectly formed stools 1 Day last week was bad - within 2 hours of 1st good BM, 2nd BM got stomach cramps and leaf like. sore butt for a few hours.. felt exhausted. next day back to normal consistancy. MoodStill Get the anxiety and panic and Urgency though have seen some improvement. Still avoiding certain situations.CommentsI still need to push myself more to do more of the everyday things and not worry so much but after 15 years i am trying to break my bad habits. just got to get my confidence back... (also doing ibs audio program 100) day 67.I really think things started coming together after i added the Acacia fiber, started with 1 TSP and gradually increased to 1 TBSP over a period of 2 Weeks.Coda


----------



## cab

Hi everyone! Sorry I am a few days late (I'm supposed to update each week)....I've been busy with Christmas and family, etc. I have been on the treatment plan for about 2 1/2 weeks now. I am doing much, much better! When I first started to feel good (within 2 days of the treatment), I immediately started eating gluten again because I felt so well, but that was a mistake because my body was not ready for it. So, I went off of it again. Within a few days of going off gluten, I felt much better. I feel that my body is healing. I am noticing BIG changes and my body habits are starting to return to how they were before I had IBS. At this point (without gluten and dairy), my body is about 70-75% better. I still have some problems, but I seem to improve with each passing day. I know my case is pretty straightforward because I have only had problems for a year and the damage is not as bad as others. However, I would recommend this treatment plan to anyone! I have been telling my friends who also have digestive problems about it. I really hope to help as many people as I can!


----------



## CheeMiss

cab said:


> I am noticing BIG changes and my body habits are starting to return to how they were before I had IBS. At this point (without gluten and dairy), my body is about 70-75% better. I still have some problems, but I seem to improve with each passing day. I know my case is pretty straightforward because I have only had problems for a year and the damage is not as bad as others. However, I would recommend this treatment plan to anyone! I have been telling my friends who also have digestive problems about it. I really hope to help as many people as I can!


Oh Cab, I am so elated to read this GREAT NEWS! I have tears welling up in my eyes as I read your positive results bcos of Doc's generous protocol sharing.Here's







to your new life in this coming New Year!


----------



## cab

Today I am at the 3 week mark and I feel great! I would say I am about 80%-85% healed. Next Thursday, I have my second appointment with Dr. Snow and I am very excited! Hopefully I will be able to wean off my Remeron at that time! Sometimes I still expect to feel bad or get an upset stomach after eating, but then it just doesn't happen! It is an amazing feeling! I can see how Dr. Snow has had trouble getting others to accept his treatment because I have been telling family and friends who have IBS and similar problems about my experience and they can see ME getting better, but they are still hesitant to try it. I have sent messages to my friends whom I believe could benefit from his treatment and NONE of them have responded to me or followed through yet. It is incredible how many people believe that they can't be helped! Honestly, I was skeptical at first but I thought it was worth the risk because I was tired of suffering so I tried it and so far the doctor has held true to his promises.


----------



## coda

*Day 74**My Dosage: My Brands *1 scoop x 2 / powdered Colostrum (1000mg) Sequel 2x2/ Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life 1x2/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life (sometimes alternate between straight L-Glutimine Powder1tsp x 2 liquid, Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 1500mg) Ascenta Nutra Sea1 tbsp x 2. 100 % Acacia Fiber, Heathers Tummy Fiber2 x 2 capsule S.Boulardii, 1000 mg A.O.R Classic series1X2 50 mg 5htp for anxietyI take all my dosage in the a.m. 1 hour before eating and in the evening at least 2hrs after eating I Take the powdered ingredients mixed into approx 1.5 cups ofVanilla Almond Milk) Mixed very well with my handy Magic BulletThis actually tastes very good*Pre Treatment Condition*IBS-D Anxiety (15 years) Mood: Anxiety, Panic, Urgency Early Morning, or whenever B/R not available (Big time mind gut connection). Most of the time afraid to do alot of minor everyday things because of the UrgencyConsistancy: Very Loose not Watery*Change in Condition / Comments**Consistancy as per Britol Stool Chart#3 perfectly formed stools**Mood**Still Get the anxiety and panic and Urgency but improving slowlystill avoiding certain situations**In my own honest opinion I beleive if you have IBS-D and you and you follow Dr Snows protocal (right to the end) you will have success and have normal stools under the the maximum time of 120 days. I havent had solid stools for many years and now i cant beleive how well formed they are and i trying to pass this protocal on to friends and family who have bowel problems. sometime my B/M are too good to be true.. (clean toilet paper after wiping) sorry for being descriptive but i had to share that. I do occasionally get the odd D. but rarley and it goes right back to normal.I have gotten the D under control but due to the length of time i had these symptoms, i am still a bit agoraphobic and knowing that the D is no longer the issue i can concentrate on fixing the psycological aspect of this condition, and will do so using natural medicine.. to help me overcome the anxiety and panic.. i will continue using the ibs audio 100 CD's and 5 HTP for now, and hopefully i will find the right remedy that will give me my courage and life back. (any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated)I will also continue with DR Snows protocal for another month or 2 as i know im doing my intestinal tract well by doing so...I would also like to get feedback on what others have done to reduce the anxiety and fear thought process about when you have to do something or go somewhere and you know there is no bathroom around..I will pop by the boards occasionaly to read up on others progress and share changes in my condition.Cab, sounds like your on your way, keep it up... and good luck to all who are on this protocal.. just keep it up and give it a chance.. you may me pleasanlty surprised...And Lastly i would like to Thank Dr. Snow for Generously offering his help to the IBS World.. I am not 100% Cured but im on the right path...*


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> *I would also like to get feedback on what others have done to reduce the anxiety and fear thought process about when you have to do something or go somewhere and you know there is no bathroom around..*


Hi Coda, OMG that is Great News! Yeah for You!







Just give the 5 HTP a couple of mths to get into your system. In the meantime, remember to eat natural, old fashioned Quaker oats for breakfast daily and ask Dr. Snow, which brand of vitamin B-6 and B-Complex would be best suited for you. Again, the vitamins will also take a few mths to show very positive results.And remember, Do Not Dwell on you condition. Seriously, if you dwell on fear, your mind will be sending out all those fear soldiers looking for something to battle and it will result in more D. Fight or Flight mode is not where you want to be. Look up Amygdala retraining. Also, check out the famous Neil Slade's web site: http://www.neilslade.com/art/Brain/chap1.htmlThere is loads of FREE info on how to "click your amygdala forward". Laughter is the best medicine. Trust me on this. You will be fine in no time. You really will. Just feed your nervous system and all will be well before you know it. And think about funny things. Release the child within and just laugh!Happy New Year and Thank you for sharing. And Thank You Doc for sticking with everyone, even tho you did not get a warm welcome.Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## overitnow

What a wonderful experiment you guys are doing. It is heartening to think that perhaps Dr. snow will be clipped along with the Calcium and Mike's CDs.Cab, I know your frustration well. I have.been posting here for way too many years and have spoken to friends of other sufferers; but most people seem to be happier complaining than trying remedies that have obviously helped others.Getting better is the best thing that can happen to you. Happy 2011.Mark


----------



## Jackmat

Cab and Coda,I know from personal experience how hard it is to convince IBS'ers to try anything new.I notice you both joined fairly recently (around the time Dr Snow joined as Doc), yet were very quick to jump on the Snowwagon..Is there some way that you (or the moderators) can convince me that you two are NOT Dr. Snow and not representing him?


----------



## CheeMiss

Jackmat said:


> I notice you both joined fairly recently (around the time Dr Snow joined as Doc), yet were very quick to jump on the Snowwagon..Is there some way that you (or the moderators) can convince me that you two are NOT Dr. Snow and not representing him?


Hi Jackmat,I to just re-joined around the same time. You can ask Overitnow (Mark) about me. I am NOT affiliated with Dr. Snow & yes,his protocol helped me almost immediately during one of my long standing horrible attacks when nothing else would. I ran outof product & due to finances could not continue. But I must say, the 1st batch that I took helped me immensely. I hope tocontinue in the not to distant future to complete the cure. It will take a couple of mths from what I understand.All I can say is that I spent close to $800 so far on BIE & their candida cleanse and still suffered excruciating pains. With Doc's protocol I saw results very quickly for far less monies and I have been drinking coffee like it's going out of style with no attacks! Coffee is one of my many triggers.btw: What's your concern about? Doc offered his help and protocol for FREE!


----------



## coda

Jackmat said:


> Cab and Coda,I know from personal experience how hard it is to convince IBS'ers to try anything new.I notice you both joined fairly recently (around the time Dr Snow joined as Doc), yet were very quick to jump on the Snowwagon..Is there some way that you (or the moderators) can convince me that you two are NOT Dr. Snow and not representing him?


Jackmat,Im not Doc, and i am not affiliated with him in any way other than him giving me directions on how to follow his protocal..I have nothing to prove, only news to share, with those who are looking for something like i have been, No one is making money on any of this, i have actually spent alot of money following this protocal on my self, but i think im worth it..All i can say is.. if you wanna try it.. try it.. if not try something else.. when you tried everything, theres always something new that comes along..and i am not done trying yet.. Have you questioned any of LNAPE's posters from Linda's Calcium forum if any of the posters showing positive results are "Linda" or Representing her...







what difference does it make?Good luck to you.coda..


----------



## Jackmat

Coda,I'm here to offer "advice". The only reason I am aware of Dr Snow is because he came on here as Doc, and talked about Snow as if it were someone else.You've had IBS for 15 years, yet you've never been on this forum before. Is there a reason for that ? Chee,Dr Snow's advice is free, presumably until you become a client.


----------



## IBS-D guy

As an IBS-D sufferer i am getting desperate for something that will relieve my IBS symptoms as it is taking over my life. I am currently doing some hypnotherapy (i have weekly sessions and am currently on week 8). Are these supplements available in the UK? I'm going to try a calcium supplement first and if that doesnt work then i might give this treatment a try if its available.


----------



## Siea

I would like to try this treatment but I cannot get hold of refrigerated probiotics in Sweden... so Will start with antidepressants today instead:/Dr. Snow said it was a common pitfall to nto use refrigerated probiotics. I wonder if that mean the chance of working decreases or that it for sure wont work...


----------



## XXXBerto55

Siea said:


> I would like to try this treatment but I cannot get hold of refrigerated probiotics in Sweden... so Will start with antidepressants today instead:/Dr. Snow said it was a common pitfall to nto use refrigerated probiotics. I wonder if that mean the chance of working decreases or that it for sure wont work...


Siea, I talked to Dr. Snow about this and he indicated the refrigeration was not too much of an issue in the winter. I wasn't really great at geography, but I am pretty certain it is winter in Sweden too







I have spoken with other doctors about the refrigeration and the consensus was that the probiotics don't need to be kept cold, they just can't get hot (like sitting in a black mailbox all day which is standard in the US).Jackmat, I am another that has had success with this treatment and I have been here a long time. I encourage you to not believe any of us. Take a look at the things others are taking and try them out on your own. Dr. Snow has never asked me for a dime. I am not 100% certain, but my theory is although he is obviously in business to make money, at this point in his career he is more interested in helping people.It wouldn't take you too long to look at what we are taking and start your own regimin. It's pretty much fish oil, intestinew, floramor, colostrum for all of us. The dosage is what seems to vary and if you take boulardii. I started on high doses of pretty much everything, but Dr. Snow backed me off when I got constipated. So try what someone else was doing and if you don't like it after a week, either adjust the dosage or if you then believe, schedule an appointment with Dr. Snow.Coda, I am in the same boat as you. I feel a ton better, but definitely don't have the confidence yet. I actually think it is because we aren't cured yet. It's been so long since I didn't worry about this that I don't really remember what a normal day like is for someone without the need for 10 shitbreaks. Dr. Snow seemed to think I was turning a corner and would be a lot better in 2-3 weeks. I too have had the random bout of my god diaherrea which I don't think normal people have. My guess is this kind of thing will be less and less frequent. At that point we should start to break out of our routines (trying to go to the bathroom before leaving anywhere, etc). I think it's the routines that sometimes contribute to my problems at least. Anyway, apologies for the long post and of course I am not a doctor, I just play one on TV. I would highly recommend anyone to at least try the supplements, it's not that expensive and is making a world of difference for me.


----------



## Thai

I am not on this protocol BUT I read this thread all the time ....great idea siea!It is so good to be able to follow the progress and success of the people here.Every little step forward is a step in the right direction and I LOVE hearing about them.


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> I would like to try this treatment but I cannot get hold of refrigerated probiotics in Sweden... so Will start with antidepressants today instead:/Dr. Snow said it was a common pitfall to not to use refrigerated probiotics. I wonder if that mean the chance of working decreases or that it for sure wont work...


Hi Siea,Great question and probably one of the reasons why probiotic treatment fails in most cases, bcos they are either very weak or dead!Having said that, refrigeration just slows them down from over acting and eating whatever foods were included in the capsules for them to survive. I guess if they are not refrigerated then that would mean they are very active, ate all their food, probably resorted to cannibalism and then the one little guy left died of starvation. Best to check the expiry date on the bottle. The more recent the more likely they are stronger and more of them alive. Let's face it, they still have to survive the stomach acids. yikes!Secondly, but the most important part of the Dr. Snow's protocol is taking the colostrum. Without it, the good guys will NOT stick to your intestinal walls and you will just poop them out. Total waste of money and time. re: Sweden & refrigerated probiotics. Just email or call the Renew Life company and ask them if they supply any stores in your area.If not, then call some of your local health food stores and talk to the manager.....not the staff, the manager or owner and explain that you would like for him to carry xxxxx brands and why. Usually they are willing to oblige.


----------



## Siea

XXXBerto55 said:


> Siea, I talked to Dr. Snow about this and he indicated the refrigeration was not too much of an issue in the winter. I wasn't really great at geography, but I am pretty certain it is winter in Sweden too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken with other doctors about the refrigeration and the consensus was that the probiotics don't need to be kept cold, they just can't get hot (like sitting in a black mailbox all day which is standard in the US).Jackmat, I am another that has had success with this treatment and I have been here a long time. I encourage you to not believe any of us. Take a look at the things others are taking and try them out on your own. Dr. Snow has never asked me for a dime. I am not 100% certain, but my theory is although he is obviously in business to make money, at this point in his career he is more interested in helping people.It wouldn't take you too long to look at what we are taking and start your own regimin. It's pretty much fish oil, intestinew, floramor, colostrum for all of us. The dosage is what seems to vary and if you take boulardii. I started on high doses of pretty much everything, but Dr. Snow backed me off when I got constipated. So try what someone else was doing and if you don't like it after a week, either adjust the dosage or if you then believe, schedule an appointment with Dr. Snow.Coda, I am in the same boat as you. I feel a ton better, but definitely don't have the confidence yet. I actually think it is because we aren't cured yet. It's been so long since I didn't worry about this that I don't really remember what a normal day like is for someone without the need for 10 shitbreaks. Dr. Snow seemed to think I was turning a corner and would be a lot better in 2-3 weeks. I too have had the random bout of my god diaherrea which I don't think normal people have. My guess is this kind of thing will be less and less frequent. At that point we should start to break out of our routines (trying to go to the bathroom before leaving anywhere, etc). I think it's the routines that sometimes contribute to my problems at least. Anyway, apologies for the long post and of course I am not a doctor, I just play one on TV. I would highly recommend anyone to at least try the supplements, it's not that expensive and is making a world of difference for me.


Thank you! gonna order today.But can I am going with the antidepressant anyway.I mean antidepressants mostly have positive effects in the stomach right. Reducing stress and so on...Also can someone explain a bit more on when to take this. I understand I cannot take it with food. But how far apart from eating is necessary and what counts as eating?Can I take this together with the milk or is that not ok? (always drink milk in the morning)


----------



## Siea

I can find all ingredients similar to renew lifes products (Renew Life only sell to US and canada) except one ingredient in the link below.http://www.renewlife.com/intestinew.htmlI can find the L-Glutamine. But that products also contain D-Glucosamine which Dr Snow mentioned in his post in the other thread... Anyone got any idea how important that D-Glucosamine is?


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> But can I am going with the antidepressant anyway.I mean antidepressants mostly have positive effects in the stomach right. Reducing stress and so on....


Siea, Antidepressants don't always help the stomach. Certain ones act on different (oh, I forget the medical terms, but you can google search: antidepressants ibs treatment cure), well anyway they act on different receptors in the brain, just like antihistamines do. So not all antihistamines help either. Also, antidepressants have 2 things against them. Withdrawal symptoms can get pretty nasty and weight gain.The best and safest is a natural product called 5 HTP which people, including me have had good results with and doctors who have some knowledge of IBS treatment have recommended it as well.So please consider your options in that department very carefully. 5 HTP will take 1 to 2 mths to work. Just remember to take daily. Much safer for you in the long run.


----------



## Jackmat

XXXBerto55 said:


> Jackmat, I am another that has had success with this treatment and I have been here a long time. I encourage you to not believe any of us. Take a look at the things others are taking and try them out on your own. Dr. Snow has never asked me for a dime.


Berto you also said this on December 9th: "I have had it for 12 years. He and I have corresponded via email as he was looking for some people to show that his treatment worked for others on this board."I AM NOW WONDERING HOW MANY ON THIS THREAD HAVE HAD NO PRIOR OR OUTSIDE CONNECTION WITH DR. SNOW !!


----------



## CheeMiss

Jackmat said:


> I AM NOW WONDERING HOW MANY ON THIS THREAD HAVE HAD NO PRIOR OR OUTSIDE CONNECTION WITH DR. SNOW !!


OMG.....what is it with you? The man is sharing. He is NOT asking for money, nor is he selling us any/his products. You can buy them where ever you want & you don't have to buy from the same company he recommends, just make sure the products are equivalent.If someone wants to hire him bcos they have other issues as well, then that is only fair and up to them. I have NOT had any previous contact with Dr. Snow. I was on this board, I think 2 yrs ago & Overitnow (Mark) remembers me. I recently came back when the German study revealed low grad inflammation. I posted my results about Ketotifen, which is just another on going band-aid and not a cure. I just recently stumbled upon Dr. Snow's protocol. I am not affiliated with him or any of the companies he recommends products from. Dr. Snow offers his help for free & all anyone can do is slam him???? Get over it.


----------



## XXXBerto55

Jackmat said:


> Berto you also said this on December 9th: "I have had it for 12 years. He and I have corresponded via email as he was looking for some people to show that his treatment worked for others on this board."I AM NOW WONDERING HOW MANY ON THIS THREAD HAVE HAD NO PRIOR OR OUTSIDE CONNECTION WITH DR. SNOW !!


Jackmat, Dr. Snow and I started my treatment via email after meeting on this board. We had no prior relationship nor had I even heard of him before meeting him on the board. I apologize if I wasn't clear on this. If it makes you feel better, I understand your skepticism. A year ago I went to Seattle and met with a doctor who claimed he could cure my IBS and it was a waste of about $2,500 with the travel and my cash flow is not what it once was. I was skeptic too, but like I said, you could start a similar treatment for very little money and the good doctor wouldn't benefit at all.


----------



## Thai

Jackmat,Can you please take this discussion to a new thread?This one is for follow up for the protocol and is getting very cluttered with non topic discussion.


----------



## Jackmat

Thai said:


> Can you please take this discussion to a new thread?This one is for follow up for the protocol and is getting very cluttered with non topic discussion.


You are correct, Thai. This will be my final comment on this thread.For those who don't already know, I have been cured of "IBS" since March 2009 and I got that way by being open minded about the therapies that were available. If anyone wants to reply to any of my comments on this thread, please do as Thai suggested.


----------



## MIRMAK

Siea said:


> I can find all ingredients similar to renew lifes products (Renew Life only sell to US and canada) except one ingredient in the link below.http://www.renewlife.com/intestinew.html


I'm not sure that I allowed to give next link, please remove it if I'm not. But you can order it online from UK: http://www.ultimatebalance.co.uk/shop/intestinew-powder-143g-healthy-intestinal-lining.htmlI ordered myself from this website and free delivery is included for Europe zone (which also includes Sweden).BTW: I'm not selling this product and I'm not a part of this company, I ordered myself from this website.


----------



## cab

Jackmat said:


> Cab and Coda,I know from personal experience how hard it is to convince IBS'ers to try anything new.I notice you both joined fairly recently (around the time Dr Snow joined as Doc), yet were very quick to jump on the Snowwagon..Is there some way that you (or the moderators) can convince me that you two are NOT Dr. Snow and not representing him?


Jackmat, I am only a patient of Dr. Snow (and have been since the beginning of December). However, I live in Florida and all of my appointments are via telephone. I also contact him through email. I promise you that I am not Dr. Snow or anything crazy like that. I have only had IBS for a little over a year, so NOT very long compared to many people on this forum. I am also younger than most (in my early 20's). I originally joined this forum (back in October maybe...not exactly sure when) because I was planning on making a trip to Seattle to see Dr. Wangen (founder of the IBS Treatment center in Seattle). I joined the forum to get the opinion of others who have seen him. It is very costly for me to go to Seattle, since I live in Florida, so I found out the tests that Dr. Wangen runs and I had a naturopath here in Florida run those tests through Genova labs (IgG food panel, gluten sensitivity, and digestive stool analysis). I now know that I am gluten intolerant based on those tests, so I cut gluten out of my diet and it helped but I was still having problems. I am a Christian and I was to the point where I felt completely hopeless and thought I had exhausted all of my options (I had already been through Dr. Mark Pimentel's treatment last summer as well with the Xifaxan antibiotic for small intestinal bacterial overgrowth, which didn't help). I prayed to God harder than I ever had before and basically had an emotional breakdown. The next day, I found Dr. Snow's website and something told me to call, so I did. Right after my first appointment I went online to research him (because I am a skeptic as well) and I found this thread on the forum about his patients, so I decided to chime in and read what others have experienced. That is a small portion of my story, but hopefully it will help you have a piece of mind that I am only a fellow IBS patient looking to get better. I have had personal conversations with CheeMiss and I know that she can vouch for me. I have been on the treatment for almost 4 weeks. I am better, but I am not 100% yet. I still have problems with abdominal twitching/tingling and tightness. My bowel movements are pretty regular and close to how they were before I had IBS, which is great. Sometimes I wonder if my body still expects certain reactions so perhaps it will take awhile for me to retrain my mind and body. I still work with the naturopath here in Florida as well. There are some other aspects that she is helping me with such as nutrition and hormonal things (apparently by free t4 levels are low which indicates hypothyroidism...although I am small for my size, so I don't understand that). Please feel free to ask me any questions. I am just hoping to help others by sharing my experience. I made a promise to God that if this treatment healed me, I would make it my life long mission to help as many IBS/IBD sufferers as I can. I intend to keep that promise.







Really, it is all about having faith. Back in June, when I started the Xifaxan for SIBO, I had the pastor of our church pray over me. He told me that sometimes he has a "feeling" when someone is going to be healed and he doesn't feel it with everyone, but he felt it with me. I thought the Xifaxan was going to cure me, but when it didn't, I got really discouraged because I didn't understand. However, I now realize that MY time and God's time are completely different. I am praying that this treatment is it. I don't think I found Dr. Snow by coincidence. I have to be patient and have faith. I don't know what else I can say to convince you, but I would be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Siea

coda said:


> Day 57Since last update my dosages have changed slightly.I have also added fiber and Boulardii to my protocal as per Dr Snow's Instructions.*My Dosage: My Brands *1 scoop x 2 / powdered Colostrum (1000mg) Sequel 2x2/ Capsule Probiotic50 billion cultures 10 strains) Ultimate Flora, Renew Life 1x2/ Scoop 5g (L-Glutimine,Gamma,Ginger Root etc.. mix ) Intestinew, Renew Life (sometimes alternate between straight L-Glutimine Powder)1tsp x 2 liquid, Omega 3 Fish Oil ( 1500mg) Ascenta Nutra Sea1 tbsp x 2. 100 % Acacia Fiber, Heathers Tummy Fiber2 x 2 capsule S.Boulardii, 1000 mg A.O.R Classic series1X2 50 mg 5htp for anxietyI take all my dosage in the a.m. 1 hour before eating and in the evening at least 2hrs after eating I Take the powdered ingredients mixed into approx


When you write _"2 x 2 capsule S.Boulardii, 1000 mg A.O.R Classic series_"Does that mean 2x2x1000 mg = 4000 mg a day?Or do you mean that 1000mg is the total amount for 1 day?


----------



## coda

Siea said:


> When you write _"2 x 2 capsule S.Boulardii, 1000 mg A.O.R Classic series_"Does that mean 2x2x1000 mg = 4000 mg a day?Or do you mean that 1000mg is the total amount for 1 day?


Hey Siea,1000 mg total, per day each capsule is 250mg. I tried eating spicey foods last night, wasnt a good idea... but hopefully things return to normal tomorrow.. i will be focusing on, getting out more..am still having a tuff time convincing myself ill be fine.. but hope to make some progress this week..I will add an extra capsule of boulardii, so it will be 3 capsules x 2 this week just to get my confidence up .. Wish me Luck...coda....


----------



## Reef08

Has anyone had improvement with bowel noises/gurgling/trapped gas (if that was an issue before) with Dr.Snow's protocol?Are you worried that once you're symptom-free and stop the probiotics/colostrum that the symptoms will return? That's what I'm waiting to see before I take the plunge with the treatment.


----------



## coda

Reef08 said:


> Has anyone had improvement with bowel noises/gurgling/trapped gas (if that was an issue before) with Dr.Snow's protocol?Are you worried that once you're symptom-free and stop the probiotics/colostrum that the symptoms will return? That's what I'm waiting to see before I take the plunge with the treatment.


I will be tapering down to half my dosage and am told by Dr. Snow "that i will not have any of the symptoms ive had in the past.. and that when completly off the protocal no symptoms will return"..I have had improvement with bloating and gurgaling as well, i use to feel like i would explode.. have not experienced that for a while.. try taking peppermint capsules for the trapped gas... coda


----------



## Siea

Coda.You say you take everything on an empty stomach, why is that?I cannot find that Dr. Snow said anything about that in the other thread either... Don't you think the stomach acid is more likely to kill the probiotics if there isn't food also in there? I mean that food would help to protects the probiotics against stomach acid. (I got my products today so will be starting tonight)


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Coda.You say you take everything on an empty stomach, why is that?I cannot find that Dr. Snow said anything about that in the other thread either... Don't you think the stomach acid is more likely to kill the probiotics if there isn't food also in there? I mean that food would help to protects the probiotics against stomach acid. (I got my products today so will be starting tonight)


Hi Coda, Yes, you are suppose to take it all on an empty stomach. At least 1 hour before meals or 2 hours after meals.The capsules should be protected so that they do not dissolve in the stomach. And you don't want them dissolving in the small intestine.Your NOT suppose to have any good or bad guys in the small intestine. You want the good and bad guys, eco balance in the large intestine/bowel, where they belong. Sometimes, bcos of IBS twisting up our intestines, these good and bad guys end up in places where they should not be. You don't want the probiotics feeding on the food, before the food gets to the large intestine/bowel. Anyway, food will interfere with all the products. Ask Doc.Also, just google search: - pics of large and small bowel intestine- where do intestinal bacteria live- helpful and harmful types of bacteriaThis will help you to understand things better.


----------



## coda

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Coda, Yes, you are suppose to take it all on an empty stomach. At least 1 hour before meals or 2 hours after meals.The capsules should be protected so that they do not dissolve in the stomach. And you don't want them dissolving in the small intestine.Your NOT suppose to have any good or bad guys in the small intestine. You want the good and bad guys, eco balance in the large intestine/bowel, where they belong. Sometimes, bcos of IBS twisting up our intestines, these good and bad guys end up in places where they should not be. You don't want the probiotics feeding on the food, before the food gets to the large intestine/bowel. Anyway, food will interfere with all the products. Ask Doc.Also, just google search: - pics of large and small bowel intestine- where do intestinal bacteria live- helpful and harmful types of bacteriaThis will help you to understand things better.


Thanks Cheemiss,i try to take either 1/2 hr before i eat something or 1 hr after i eat something.. Doc did state it somewhere on the posts, cant remember where , i will do a search and paste it on here when.. there are many questions being asked here that can be found on DR Snow's Blog including the do's and donts of probiotics see link for more info.. http://holisticgastroenterology.com/probiotics-dos-dontscoda


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> Thanks Cheemiss,i try to take either 1/2 hr before i eat something or 1 hr after i eat something.. Doc did state it somewhere on the posts, cant remember where , i will do a search and paste it on here when.. there are many questions being asked here that can be found on DR Snow's Blog including the do's and donts of probiotics see link for more info.. http://holisticgastr...otics-dos-dontscoda


Hi Coda,Try sticking to 1 hour before you eat, not 1/2 hr.And 2 hours after you eat, not 1 hour.Just remember, it takes about 1 hour for the stomach to digest all the food (think of the swimming rules) and then about another hour for the food to move from the small intestine into the large bowel, hence the 2 hour rule. You want to make sure that there is NO food in the small intestine when you take your probiotics. You don't want any probiotics munching on any food in the small intestine, bcos they are NOT suppose to be there at all, ever. That will create a slew of other problems for you if they take root in there.So just stick to the rules.1 hour before you eat.2 hours after you eat.You will find a decrease in your appetite as time goes by, bcos the bad guys are being killed off and you are not craving the wrong foods anymore. So it will be easy for you to follow the rules better.


----------



## Siea

coda said:


> Thanks Cheemiss,i try to take either 1/2 hr before i eat something or 1 hr after i eat something.. Doc did state it somewhere on the posts, cant remember where , i will do a search and paste it on here when.. there are many questions being asked here that can be found on DR Snow's Blog including the do's and donts of probiotics see link for more info.. http://holisticgastroenterology.com/probiotics-dos-dontscoda


Thank you for the link. I had read the other thread but not his blog.It is now added to favorites so I can read it in the future


----------



## Siea

Anyone know how Dr. Snow stand towards Pr*e*biotics? (not probiotics but prEbiotics)I bought a third brand of probiotics today. Am thinking if I get a couple of different ones atleast some of the strains will work...Started the treatment yesterday but could not start with boulardii. The order got mixxed up so the boulardii will arrive next week I believe.Anyway I am thinking of what probiotics to buy and found one interesting. But that one also had like 5% prebiotics in it. So I did not dare to buy it since I do not know what Dr. Snow says about prebiotics.Anyone know?


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> But that one also had like 5% prebiotics in it. So I did not dare to buy it since I do not know what Dr. Snow says about prebiotics.Anyone know?


Hi Siea,When in doubt, just google search. Anyway, the prebiotic in the product list is to inform you that there is food for the probiotics in the mix. Prebiotics can be Inulin or Fructooligosaccharide etc. It's just food for the good guys. So if it's in the mix, then it's there to keep them alive and fed, while the wait for you to eat them live, not dead. lololololSounds gross doesn't it. lolololol


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Siea,When in doubt, just google search. Anyway, the prebiotic in the product list is to inform you that there is food for the probiotics in the mix. Prebiotics can be Inulin or Fructooligosaccharide etc. It's just food for the good guys. So if it's in the mix, then it's there to keep them alive and fed, while the wait for you to eat them live, not dead. lololololSounds gross doesn't it. lolololol


Yea I knew what they in theory should do. But then there is also this thing with IBS-D, that what sometimes is good for normal peoples stomach, ours can't handle...So was unsure if say my stomach would be upset by Fructooligosaccharide.Next time I will try that other brand since that one was made in Sweden where I live (more likely to be fresh) and was also a little bit cheaper (no shipping I guess). Otherwise many of the strains were the same.


----------



## Siea

Got reply from Dr. Snow that I can use the other kind of probiotic also.


----------



## Siea

One week has passed now since I started the treatment. I have felt a little improvement in urgency some days but no change in consistency.I cannot tell that much since I've been forced to eat 1 tablet imodium half of the days also.I would like to point out that Dr. Snow has said it is very important to use refrigerated probiotics. I cannot get hold of this in Sweden so I am doing the next best thing (non refrigerated). But this kind of takes away the proof aspect of his method since I am actually not following it. Keep that in mind if it turns out it doesn't work for me.I am trying to buy probiotics produced in Seden so I know the probiotics have not been subject to heat... Will be getting an additional brand of Swedish produced probiotics next week.*My dosage:* (I take this dose on empty stomach both in the morning and in the evening. So the total daily intake is twice the below):Colostrum: 2x 450 mg capsules. This equals 900 mg in the morning and 900 in the evening for a total of 1800 mg a day.Probiotics: 1x capsule Align (1 billion), 1 Renew life (3 billion), 1 capsule Probimage _Swedish brand _(10 billion).Glutamine: 1x teaspoon (5 mg).Omega-3: 2x 500 mg capsule.Boulardii: *None yet (It will arrive in the beginning of next week)*Am I eating to much of something? I had some trouble trying to read Codas dosage. Am I eating double your amount of Colostrum?


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Am I eating to much of something? I had some trouble trying to read Codas dosage. Am I eating double your amount of Colostrum?


Hi Siea,Try avoiding anything to do with wheat and gluten for a while. Also avoid coffee and spice foods. Try that for about a month.I know it made my healing process speed up quite a bit and now I can eat these foods with no problem.Just focus on white rice only and white potatoes, no skin. Nothing fried in oils. Just use salt, herbs and NO black pepper, as the black pepper can lodge into creaveses in the intestine and create aggravation. Stay away from whole grain products. Just give your intestines a food break. It's actually not very hard to do at all.Keep up Doc's treatment and you will see results much quicker.


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Siea,Try avoiding anything to do with wheat and gluten for a while. Also avoid coffee and spice foods. Try that for about a month.I know it made my healing process speed up quite a bit and now I can eat these foods with no problem.Just focus on white rice only and white potatoes, no skin. Nothing fried in oils. Just use salt, herbs and NO black pepper, as the black pepper can lodge into creaveses in the intestine and create aggravation. Stay away from whole grain products. Just give your intestines a food break. It's actually not very hard to do at all.Keep up Doc's treatment and you will see results much quicker.


Thanks for the tip.Most of those things upset my stomach so I already avoid themAbout taking this treatment on an empty stomach. Empty stomach means not eaten in 2 hours before and 1 hour after (time has been debated but this is not my issue). Empty stomach, that doesn't include drinking water does it?Because I sofar have been drinking water in the evening within those time when not to eat. Anyone know if water makes the stomach produce acid?


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Anyone know if water makes the stomach produce acid?


Siea, Don't get to caught up with the acid/alkaline stuff. Why, bcos without the stomach acid, we would not be able to digest our foods.I use to sell the state of the art water filters and had to take a course on water. Yes, water is acidic, but in no way will it harm you.You have to separate most of the nonsense ppl are posting on the net, as they are trying to sell their new age products.Water in its purest form is natures universal dissolvent. Meaning, distilled water, when drank in abundance, can do a lot of HARM. It erodes and leaches essential body nutrients. That's why Cancer hospitals only use it sparingly to cleanse their patients. Regular water has been drunk in abundance since the beginning of time by all living things and no one or animal had been harmed by it.Having said that, there is such a thing as OVER HYDRATION, which can and does do a lot of harm. You can confirm all this by researching army desert training. *Drinking excess water has been seriously over blown. *Drinking 6-8 glasses a day when one is cleansing or extreme exercise is one thing and highly recommended, but NOT to drink on a daily bases as a way of life as you are forcing your kidney to over work all the time. Especially if you are not active. I had developed a floating kidney and no one in Toronto knew how to put it back. Thank God we found a surgeon in Hamilton, Ont., that did not cut me up all over the place. He specifically asked me how much water a day I drank and when I told him 8 or more glasses, he freaked and said to stop that, as people are seriously being misinformed and it does do harm. To answer your question. No, drinking water in between your doses, on an empty stomach does not do any harm, unless of course you are ingesting to much water or to much distilled water on a regular basis. Try to eat salt brine (fermented, no vinegar based) pickles, sauerkraut, olives etc. Remember, no vinegar in the mix, as the vinegar kills the good guys in the product. These are the types of foods that not only heal, but offer food to the good bacteria in your body, so that they can multiply much faster and help you heal quicker. These types of foods also contain live, good bacteria too. But not if there is vinegar in the mix.Other than that, be patient, you are on the right track.p.s. If you are too concerned about the minute acidity of the water, drop a solid small lump of sea salt into the glass of water, swish it around until it dissolve and drink it. Do not use the granulated sea salt as the grinding has destroyed the healing nutrients in the salt. Use the dark, wet lumpy Celtic kind. The white kind has been processed.


----------



## coda

Siea said:


> One week has passed now since I started the treatment. I have felt a little improvement in urgency some days but no change in consistency.I cannot tell that much since I've been forced to eat 1 tablet imodium half of the days also.I would like to point out that Dr. Snow has said it is very important to use refrigerated probiotics. I cannot get hold of this in Sweden so I am doing the next best thing (non refrigerated). But this kind of takes away the proof aspect of his method since I am actually not following it. Keep that in mind if it turns out it doesn't work for me.I am trying to buy probiotics produced in Seden so I know the probiotics have not been subject to heat... Will be getting an additional brand of Swedish produced probiotics next week.*My dosage:* (I take this dose on empty stomach both in the morning and in the evening. So the total daily intake is twice the below):Colostrum: 2x 450 mg capsules. This equals 900 mg in the morning and 900 in the evening for a total of 1800 mg a day.Probiotics: 1x capsule Align (1 billion), 1 Renew life (10 billion), 1 capsule Probimage _Swedish brand _(10 billion).Glutamine: 1x teaspoon (5 mg).Omega-3: 2x 500 mg capsule.Boulardii: *None yet (It will arrive in the beginning of next week)*Am I eating to much of something? I had some trouble trying to read Codas dosage. Am I eating double your amount of Colostrum?


"colostrum has no contraindications and can be taken in much larger doses" as per rawfoodworld.comupdate.. Anxiety and frequency still an issue.. I have opportunity to submit a resume and guaranteed at least 1st interview, but i am terrified (just thinking about it makes my tummy rumble and gassy..) am leaning towards not sending resume and making up some excuse as to why im not applying.. need magic pill by noon Monday..The BM have been formed most of the time but i am really having a hard time with getting my mind and gut to settle down.. i feel like im doomed.. coda.........


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> "colostrum has no contraindications and can be taken in much larger doses" as per rawfoodworld.comupdate.. Anxiety and frequency still an issue.. I have opportunity to submit a resume and guaranteed at least 1st interview, but i am terrified (just thinking about it makes my tummy rumble and gassy..) am leaning towards not sending resume and making up some excuse as to why im not applying.. need magic pill by noon Monday..The BM have been formed most of the time but i am really having a hard time with getting my mind and gut to settle down.. i feel like im doomed.. coda.........


Hi Coda, Please don't do that. Don't cancel the app't, or you will just beat up on yourself creating more stress. Ok, lets think about this along the lines of child birth. If the woman panics, she ends up with over the top pain/cramps.Yet, if she practices the Lamas Breathing Techniques, she the pain/cramps seriously subside. Soooo, this is something to think about. yes? no? YES! Breath word does help. It does get your mind off or out of the "fight or flight" mode.Google search videos on how to do that. It's easy, no chemicals and can be done anywhere.Also, talk to Doc and ask what you can take, that's natural or prescription that can help you get a balance in your system.ie: 5 HTTP or something called the "Happy Pill". check it out here. http://www.happyhappypill.com/Don't let this stop you from going forward. Please.


----------



## coda

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Coda, Please don't do that. Don't cancel the app't, or you will just beat up on yourself creating more stress. Ok, lets think about this along the lines of child birth. If the woman panics, she ends up with over the top pain/cramps.Yet, if she practices the Lamas Breathing Techniques, she the pain/cramps seriously subside. Soooo, this is something to think about. yes? no? YES! Breath word does help. It does get your mind off or out of the "fight or flight" mode.Google search videos on how to do that. It's easy, no chemicals and can be done anywhere.Also, talk to Doc and ask what you can take, that's natural or prescription that can help you get a balance in your system.ie: 5 HTTP or something called the "Happy Pill". check it out here. http://www.happyhappypill.com/Don't let this stop you from going forward. Please.










thanks for your support....i will try my hardest.. to go through with it... just feeling hopeless at the moment....


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> thanks for your support....i will try my hardest.. to go through with it... just feeling hopeless at the moment....


Our brain is like a computer. What you think, it will create. Thinking hopeless thoughts makes the brain put out the chemicals to achieve that state. Thinking fear puts out a different set of chemicals to achieve fear. So, would it not stand to reason that thinking "I feel great, I am healed, I am happy, I love my life, That job interview is a piece of cake. The job is mine, will make the brain put out the chemicals needed to put you in a great frame of mind.Here's a tip about interviews. So many owners of companies hired me bcos of this technique. I use to freak out just like you, just before the interview. Then I developed this technique and it blew the owners mind, so they hired me on this merit."Interview them FIRST." Yep, that's all there is to it. The moment you sit down, after the bit about "would you like a coffee or drink etc." YOU be the one to start the interview with "How long has this company been in existence? How long have you had this position? Really. Did you climb within the company or where you hired from outside? (keep nodding & smiling) Get the person to talk about themselves. Then switch to the company perks. ie: Holidays, sick days, vacation time, pension plan, dental plan etc. Somewhere along the line the interview will say "Hey, I'm the one that suppose to do the interview here & instead your interviewing me!" And without missing a beat, reply with " Well, I need to know if I would enjoy working here before we took up your time interviewing me." Taaaada! See, now you are in control, your IBS is in control and all is well.Because you allowed your brain to control your body by taking control of your thoughts. See?The interview will be great, bcos YOU ARE GREAT. Live It, Breath It, Know It........PERIOD!


----------



## Reef08

coda said:


> thanks for your support....i will try my hardest.. to go through with it... just feeling hopeless at the moment....


Coda,Have you told Dr.Snow about the anxiety/frequency? If so, what was his response?


----------



## coda

Reef08 said:


> Coda,Have you told Dr.Snow about the anxiety/frequency? If so, what was his response?


Yes I have been comunicating via email.. I have mentioned the frequency and confidence issues with him and he is working with me to get it under control and has been supportive through all this. Since ive had these issues for a long time he does understand why im hesitant and feel uncomfortable and has recommended upping my fiber to help with the frequancy which has helped a bit and CBT to address the psycological aspects which i have done previous to the protocal with minimal improvement, The frequancy is being brought on by my anxiety "fight or flight" and by bowels choose the flight, i also just completed the ibs audio 100 program but no real signs of improvement. Doc has helped with the D part and I will continue to communicate with him for the other issues.. Seems that I am the only one who can control it, and understand that retraining my system is not an over night fix.. I am venturing out and running errands and small everyday things pushing myself to do more and more but some things just set me off and cant go through with.. i am taking baby steps...and this interview thing has had my anxiety peaking for the last 3 days and constant thinking about how am i gonna get through this.. if i do get called for interview i will most likely ask for late afternoon appointment and take some immodiom and a mild sedative to help calm me down.. coda


----------



## CheeMiss

coda said:


> Seems that I am the only one who can control it, and understand that retraining my system is not an over night fix.. coda


Coda, we are all very proud of you. You have achieved so much. Just remember, that it does take a while for all the over abundant ie: cortisol, histamine, toxic waste from the bad guys, adrenal restoration etc., etc., etc., to leave the body and to balance out. Just know that it will still take a while and that you are on the road to recovery. Cut yourself some slack and patyourself on your back. You have accomplished a lot so far. Time heals......so just be patient, relax and know that Time is what you need now. Smile and think "Yes, I am healing and another 2-3 mths will get me where I need to be." So get on the internet and play those free download 60 minute trial games to get your mind off yourself. Do fun stuff on the computer to stimulate your left & right brain hemisphere. You will be surprised how much that helps in healing. Focus on left, right brain stimulation, whether it be in exercise form (touching your right hand to you left foot) or just usingboth hands playing computer games. Left, right brain stimulation is very important in healing. Check it out.And remember, we are very proud of you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Coda - dont give up! You are doing things to help yourself - and that is the very first step!Regarding the IBS Audio Program - it took me three rounds before I saw my relief - also - one of the key elements for success is to stay away from reading and writing and talking about IBS as much as you can - I know this is a tough one, because I lived on the bulletin boards back 10 years ago when I first did the program - and while the sessions are working toward breaking the mind-gut connection, reading and posting here is bringing those connections back. Just typing and actively thinking about your attacks, helps to reinforce them.No matter what other treatments you do, it can be very difficult to get out of that mind-set. Keep with the protocol Dr is helping you with, and know that there are better days ahead - CheeMiss has some good suggestions too... I know it is hard to keep postive, but if you know there is hope - and there is -then you can keep taking those steps each day. I do hope that all these things you are doing, bring you the relief you seek...If you need some free support regarding the IBS Audio Program, please do call or email them; it comes with the program. In the meantime, you can listen to your favorite sessions as needed, and consider repeating the program later on as I did. Finding your way with getting better is a journey - you'll get there, you'll see...


----------



## coda

Not giving up.. just expressing what im going through.. to people who truly understand what i feel.. Thanks chee and cookies for the kind words... coda


----------



## Tdwaaan

Hello!Ive been suffering from gas, abdominal noises and loose stools for like 10 years. Ive tried so many things, but only probiotics helped me a little bit. After reading dr snows topics here I thought the colostrum thing was very interesting. I always had a feeling that for some reason the probiotics were not able to grow in my colon. So I emailed dr snow but he didnt respond







I decided to use the information in this topic and started my treatmentI use:4 pills primal defense probiotic2 colostrum pills2 l-glutamine pills2 fish oil pillsI take all this on an empty stomach in the morning. I also eat some onion everyday for the prebiotic. Now after almost 3 weeks Iam almost symptom free. I would say that im like 90% cured. I hope I can continue to improve, but I advise everyone to try this treament. The most important part of all this is the colostrum I think. im sure that within 2 years every probiotic has colostrum in it.good luck everyone!!


----------



## IBS-D guy

Well I've finally gone for it. My supplements have started to come through and they will hopefully be with me by the weekend so with a bit of luck i will be starting on Sunday. In the UK these supplements certainly aren't cheap but if improves my symptoms it will be worth every penny. For reference i will be taking:2x colustrum2x Intestinew2x Floramore2x renewlife fishsmart ultraAll of these morning and eveningAlso S. Boulardii 1 capsule twice a day, increasing the dose by 1 per day until my D is better controlled.I'm also undergoing weekly hypnotherapy sessions for anxiety issues and once i finish those session i will move onto the IBS 100 hypnotherapy program. I wont be beaten by IBS.Fingers crossed.


----------



## CheeMiss

IBS-D guy said:


> I'm also undergoing weekly hypnotherapy sessions for anxiety issues and once i finish those session i will move onto the IBS 100 hypnotherapy program. I wont be beaten by IBS.Fingers crossed.


Hello IBS-D Guy,Great for You! This will work, you just wait and see. Just remember, the more bad guys we have, it will take a bit more time to kill them all off. And once they are gone or under control, you will see your mood greatly improve, as they will no longer be there to affect it. Sooooo, you may not need additional therapy, so hold off on all other programs until you give yourself a couple of mths., withthe Dr. Snow program. IMHO. Oh, and don't forget to eat Pre-Biotic foods to feed the good guys so that the multiply, grow strong & flourish. This will speed up the healing process.I wish you luck, but I know you don't need it, as the colostrum is the missing key to taking probiotics. And now that we all aretaking it, we are finally seeing results. Let us know of your progress.


----------



## Siea

*Second week:* Urgency is the same as last week still a small improvement only.I also possibly noticed a very small consistency change.What amazed me is that I get cleaner faster now when wiping myself







.*My dosage:* (I take this dose on empty stomach both in the morning and in the evening. So the total daily intake is twice the below):Colostrum: 2x 450 mg capsules. This equals 900 mg in the morning and 900 in the evening for a total of 1800 mg a day.Probiotics: 1x capsule Align (1 billion), 1 Renew life (3 billion), 1 capsule Probimage _Swedish brand _(10 billion), Life _another Swedish brand_ (5 billion).Total: 19 billion.Glutamine: 1x teaspoon (5 mg).Omega-3: 2x 500 mg capsule.Boulardii: *None yet (It will arrive in the beginning of next week)*The boulardii was delayed again but it should arrive on monday...I will start buying another probiotic also. A yoghurt shot called Actimel with 10 billion bacteria in it. http://www.actimel.co.uk/About/Default.aspxThis probiotic, since it is kind of mixed with a little youghurt I will not be taking together with the other probiotics incase it makes the stomach produce stomach acid...


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Second week: Urgency is the same as last week still a small improvement only.I also possibly noticed a very small consistency change.What amazed me is that I get cleaner faster now when wiping myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi Siea,Good for you. Any progress is great. The Boulardii should also make a noticeable difference. Just remember to feed the good guys with "Fermented Food" NO VINEGAR only water and salt on the label.This will make them grow stronger and propagate much quicker, so that they can help kill the bad guys.Good Luck.


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Siea,Good for you. Any progress is great. The Boulardii should also make a noticeable difference. Just remember to feed the good guys with "Fermented Food" NO VINEGAR only water and salt on the label.This will make them grow stronger and propagate much quicker, so that they can help kill the bad guys.Good Luck.


Thank youTrying to eat onion and garlic whenever the opportunity arrise. Also bought bananas home and trying to eat one a day.


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Thank youTrying to eat onion and garlic whenever the opportunity arrise. Also bought bananas home and trying to eat one a day.


That is a great idea too. Banana constipates, so that should help stop the D to some degree.FYI; about 12-15 yrs ago, Monsanto went to the Supreme Court to try to BAN the sale of onions & garlic on the bases that they were medicinal. Obviously, the Supreme Court did not rule in their favour. A couple of years later, I noticed that the onions & garlicdid NOT have the same healing qualities it once had. hmmm? I had 2 very flu sick people on my hands. After 3 weeks, in desperation,it hit me, that maybe I better rush out and look for Organic onions & garlic to see if there would be any improvement in their health.Lo & behold, within days they were on the mend. Try & focus on Organic onions & garlic. It will make you very gassy due to the die off, so be careful.Fermented sauerkraut & pickles are great healers too. Very fast acting. Good Luck & remember, you need to always feed the good guys, even when in remission p.s. The little strings on the banana are the bad bug killers, so make sure you eat them as well.


----------



## MIRMAK

Siea said:


> Trying to eat onion and garlic whenever the opportunity arrise. Also bought bananas home and trying to eat one a day.


Hm... I thought that Dr. Snow said that you need to follow diet and not to eat any raw vegs and fruits (also nuts and seeds), at least for first weeks.


----------



## Siea

MIRMAK said:


> Hm... I thought that Dr. Snow said that you need to follow diet and not to eat any raw vegs and fruits (also nuts and seeds), at least for first weeks.


That is true, thanks for pointing it out. I will have to mail him about this subject.


----------



## Siea

Dr. Snow said bananas are fine and that i only need to avoid fruits/egs that are very fiberous like apples for example.He also said eating bananas and onions for the prebiotic factor is not important "non factor" but I can eat them if I like.


----------



## Tdwaaan

Doing my treatment for 4 weeks now. I almost dont have to pass gas anymore, gas doesnt smell and my stools look pretty good. Still have some abdominal noises, but after a couple of hours it dissapears. Still nog 100% cured, i hate these noises so much


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Hello everyone. It's been awhile since I have posted but I just saw this post and I am really intrested. I have tried probiotics before with good results but it just didn't take so I am hoping this will work for me. I just went out to my local Vitamin Shoppe and purchased what I could. I don't have alot of money right now. I got a good probiotic with 10 strains and 20 Billion live cultures, I got the colostrum and the Omega 3 fish oils. I was wondering if I should wait to get the rest or should i start taking what I have now as its going to take me awhile to get the rest. I have had Ibs-D for 14 years now and my biggest problem is the urgency and constant feeling that I have to go and of course the D. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## coda

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello everyone. It's been awhile since I have posted but I just saw this post and I am really intrested. I have tried probiotics before with good results but it just didn't take so I am hoping this will work for me. I just went out to my local Vitamin Shoppe and purchased what I could. I don't have alot of money right now. I got a good probiotic with 10 strains and 20 Billion live cultures, I got the colostrum and the Omega 3 fish oils. I was wondering if I should wait to get the rest or should i start taking what I have now as its going to take me awhile to get the rest. I have had Ibs-D for 14 years now and my biggest problem is the urgency and constant feeling that I have to go and of course the D. Thanks for the help in advance.


I would say as long as you have the colostrum and the probiotics you should be good to go.. you can add the others as you go.. one thing i found that really helped bulk up the bm's was fibersmart from renew life.. i was afraid to take it at first as i always thought fiber was for constipation but its not, it helps bulks up the stool to a perfect consistancy but you must drink plenty of water.. this ingredient was to turning point for me.. make sure you get L- glutamine as this will help the intestines as well..good luckcoda


----------



## IBS-D guy

Hi guys,I'm a few day into the supplements now and was wondering if anyone else was using S. Boulardii? I was told to start off taking one morning and night increasing the dosage until the D comes more under control. I'm going to start increasing my dose today. What dosage have you guys find is about right and how effective is it? Dr Snow warned me that it might cause constipation if too much is taken.


----------



## XXXBerto55

IBS-D guy said:


> Hi guys,I'm a few day into the supplements now and was wondering if anyone else was using S. Boulardii? I was told to start off taking one morning and night increasing the dosage until the D comes more under control. I'm going to start increasing my dose today. What dosage have you guys find is about right and how effective is it? Dr Snow warned me that it might cause constipation if too much is taken.


I would not go crazy with it until you see how it reacts. I really can't even take it. At first it was fine, but then I got pretty constipated and it was very painful to go including blood in the stool. It was NOT from hemoroids or anything as I do know the difference as that is a regular occurence. Now I will take it if I am having a particularly bad time of it, but it effects me for about three days. I don't get really backed up from one, but it does slow things down for three or four days. The odd thing to me is when I get constipated, I actually have to go more often, but very little comes out. Otherwise, i would probably take the C over the D.


----------



## PD85

I had a quick question about this treatment. When you're done with Dr. Snow's protocol, and you're "cured"as it were, are you supposed to stop taking all the supplements?


----------



## XXXBerto55

PD85 said:


> I had a quick question about this treatment. When you're done with Dr. Snow's protocol, and you're "cured"as it were, are you supposed to stop taking all the supplements?


That is my understanding, but I had SIBO and my GI doc said I would need probiotics until my dirt nap.


----------



## IBS-D guy

Hi guys,Another quick question. For my fish oil ive been using fishsmart ultra by renew life. The big problem is that they cost £25 per bottle and thats only 11 days worth. When you include the cost of all the other supplements the bill is quickly adding up. Is there an alternative thats as effective or is this the best one?At the moment i'm paying approx £200 per month for my supplements, does that sound about right? Thanks


----------



## PD85

IBS-D guy said:


> Hi guys,Another quick question. For my fish oil ive been using fishsmart ultra by renew life. The big problem is that they cost £25 per bottle and thats only 11 days worth. When you include the cost of all the other supplements the bill is quickly adding up. Is there an alternative thats as effective or is this the best one?At the moment i'm paying approx £200 per month for my supplements, does that sound about right? Thanks


Find a cheaper alternative. That is an ABSURD price to be paying for 11 days of fish oil. And 200 is also too much for one month...


----------



## CheeMiss

IBS-D guy said:


> Hi guys,Another quick question. For my fish oil ive been using fishsmart ultra by renew life. The big problem is that they cost £25 per bottle and thats only 11 days worth. When you include the cost of all the other supplements the bill is quickly adding up. Is there an alternative thats as effective or is this the best one?At the moment i'm paying approx £200 per month for my supplements, does that sound about right? Thanks


Hi there.I use the liquid (lemon flavour) bcos you can tell when the oil goes rancid, you can take the full 1 tblsp., daily dosage, and it's far cheaper and the lemon flavour from my favourite company does NOT taste fishy at all. I don't like the gel tabs for the following reasons. You cannot tell when they are rancid, you have to take many to get your 1 tblsp., daily dosage, and it becomes very expensive.This is the company I buy it from bcos it's proven safe "Carlson": http://www.carlsonlabs.com/There is another company that is stored in the refrigerator section of my health food store, but for the life of me I cannot remember the name of it.It also is good. You can ask your local health food store for a "safe, toxic free, popular brand". Get the name and do your own research.I hope this helps you. p.s. Just remember that the reason for this oil is also the Vitamin D content. You do not want to take it in the summer, if you are out in the sunshine. Rule of thumb, summer NO, fall and winter YES!


----------



## Tdwaaan

So im doing this treatment for about 7 weeks now. My problems were:- lots of gas/farting- very noisy bowelI use everyday:- 4 pills primal defense probiotic- 2 pills l-glutamine- 2 pills fish oil (stopped this after week 5)- 2 pills colostrumMy farting really improved but I still do have the noises....This treatment really improved my situation, but im not 100% cured. I orded a prebiotic product, will add that to my treatment and I hope this might improve my situation a bit more.


----------



## overitnow

My Supps cost CA 140 a month and include vita, minerals, anti-cholesterol, prostate, digestive, and aight support, along with glucosamine. I have been free of IBS problems for over 11'years.MarkHi guys,Another quick question. For my fish oil ive been using fishsmart ultra by renew life. The big problem is that they cost £25 per bottle and thats only 11 days worth. When you include the cost of all the other supplements the bill is quickly adding up. Is there an alternative thats as effective or is this the best one?At the moment i'm paying approx £200 per month for my supplements, does that sound about right? Thanks[/quote]


----------



## CheeMiss

Tdwaaan said:


> So im doing this treatment for about 7 weeks now. My problems were:- lots of gas/farting- very noisy bowelI use everyday:- 4 pills primal defense probiotic- 2 pills l-glutamine- 2 pills fish oil (stopped this after week 5)- 2 pills colostrumMy farting really improved but I still do have the noises....This treatment really improved my situation, but im not 100% cured. I orded a prebiotic product, will add that to my treatment and I hope this might improve my situation a bit more.


Hi Tdwaaan,Instead of primal defense, switch to the probiotics the Renew Life Ultimate Flora Critical Care 50 Billion Cultures per Capsule 2 pills 3 times a day and Florastor Saccharomyces Boulardi Lyo 5 billion live cells per capsule. Start with only 1 per day for a few days and increase to 2 per day. But be carefulbcos it constipates, so if you get all bound up, just stop until you go again, then resume with only 1 pill per day. Take psyllium before bed time and start your day with oat meal. You should see results pretty fast.Good Luck. P.S. Make sure the above two probiotics are stored in the fridge in the store and rush them home and stick them into your fridge. Heat will kill them. Dr. Snow specifically said, that the probiotics should be bought from a fridge and live.


----------



## Tdwaaan

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Tdwaaan,Instead of primal defense, switch to the probiotics the Renew Life Ultimate Flora Critical Care 50 Billion Cultures per Capsule 2 pills 3 times a day and Florastor Saccharomyces Boulardi Lyo 5 billion live cells per capsule. Start with only 1 per day for a few days and increase to 2 per day. But be carefulbcos it constipates, so if you get all bound up, just stop until you go again, then resume with only 1 pill per day. Take psyllium before bed time and start your day with oat meal. You should see results pretty fast.Good Luck. P.S. Make sure the above two probiotics are stored in the fridge in the store and rush them home and stick them into your fridge. Heat will kill them. Dr. Snow specifically said, that the probiotics should be bought from a fridge and live.


Hi Cheemiss,Thnx for the help!! I will buy psyllium asap and add it to my treatment. You think that will help me with the noises?I live in Belgium and I dont know where I can get Renew life probiotics. Primal Defense also has S.Boulardii in it, but its not a refrigerated probiotic. I will see If i can buy a refrigerated one or else I might try yakult or activia and see if that helps....


----------



## CheeMiss

Tdwaaan said:


> Hi Cheemiss,Thnx for the help!! I will buy psyllium asap and add it to my treatment. You think that will help me with the noises?I live in Belgium and I dont know where I can get Renew life probiotics. Primal Defense also has S.Boulardii in it, but its not a refrigerated probiotic. I will see If i can buy a refrigerated one or else I might try yakult or activia and see if that helps....


Hi Tdwaaan,Are you talking about the yogurt called Activia??? If yes, NO IT WILL NOT HELP, and that is a fact. No yogurt or kefier will.Dr. Snow's correct protocol and products is stated throughout this thread. The Colostrum is the Key to helping the LIVE BACTERIA attach themselves to the intestinal lining.Without this key ingredient, any and all probiotics will just be pooped out of your body within 24 hrs. And that is such a waste of money and time. All it is, is a cash cow for themanufacturers. If you study Dr. Borody's (Australia) works, you will see that what I have stated is true. Probiotics Do Not attach themselves to the intestinal lining. That is why Dr. Snow's protocol works, bcos the Colostrum helps them to. Go to his web site and listen to his teleseminars over and over again until you really understand what you are doing. And remember, the probiotics must be live, and have a wide variety of them and in the billions. I am sure that Belgium has these types of probiotics, even if it is made by another manufacturer. Just make sure that the store, stores them in the fridge and that you do not expose them to heat on the way to your fridge. Also, check the EXPIRY DATE on the bottles. The fresher the better. That means more are alive. Each capsule will contain enough prebiotics for them to feed on. So it stands to reason, that if the date is several mths old, who knows how many are still alive and how strong they really are to make it past the stomach acids.Just stick with his protocol and you WILL see results. I am eating anything and everything right now with none of the problems I have suffered thru in my chronic state.Thank God for Dr. Snow sharing that key ingredient and protocol.Here is his web site. http://holisticgastr...otics-dos-dontsDon't forget, click on the Teleseminars tab and also on the Blog tab. And give your self some time to heal. Oh, and make sure that you eat fermented foods. Being Belgium, you should know what they are. If not, then just google search them. "Fermented foods". They are what feed the existing probiotics in your body, that already have established territory on your intestinal walls. And if you start to get gassy.......GREAT. That means the good guys are killing off the bad guys and their ammonia which is released when they are killed, is leaving your body. So just bear with the die-off period.Yes, psyllium husks do help. They absorb the excess water in the intestines. Also give it several days to start to see the effect. Best to take it at bed time with only the amount of liquid recommended on the pkg.I know that you will feel better soon, if you follow the exact protocol. If not, then there must be an underlying issue and it's best you just PM Dr. Snow for advice. He is verykind and generous with his information and time.


----------



## CheeMiss

Tdwaaan said:


> So im doing this treatment for about 7 weeks now. My problems were:- lots of gas/farting- very noisy bowelI use everyday:- 4 pills primal defense probiotic- 2 pills l-glutamine- 2 pills fish oil (stopped this after week 5)- 2 pills colostrumMy farting really improved but I still do have the noises....This treatment really improved my situation, but im not 100% cured. I orded a prebiotic product, will add that to my treatment and I hope this might improve my situation a bit more.


Try using the colostrum powder. You get a lot more in a spoon full than taking 2 capsules. Beware tho, its does not mix very well at all. Just swallow it anyway. lolololAnother reason the powder vs the pills, is bcos in my way of thinking, one never knows if the colostrum pill will dissolve before the probiotics will. If they don't then you have just wasted your time and money as the probiotics will just go down the toilet. Maybe that's why you are not seeing the results that others have. Again, pills for fish. Do your homework. It's hard to tell when the fish oil is rancid if it is in a pill form. Maybe that's why your intestines are still rumbling. Your body is trying to rid itself of something that is not good.Stick with the liquid fish oil that has a lemon flavour. If it goes rancid, you can smell it from the bottle. Store in fridge.One tblsp a day will do the trick. And don't take it in the summer mths.


----------



## IBS-D guy

Thanks for the replies, i'll look into getting some liquid fish oil when i near the end of my tablets.The probiotic i'm using is called Floramore which was recommended by Dr Snow. Its says to store in the fridge once opened (which i have done) but it comes via mail order and not from a fridge, will this be a problem?


----------



## CheeMiss

IBS-D guy said:


> The probiotic i'm using is called Floramore which was recommended by Dr Snow. Its says to store in the fridge once opened (which i have done) but it comes via mail order and not from a fridge, will this be a problem?


It should not be if it is fresh. Room temp spurns the bacteria to come alive and feed off the prebiotics that the manufacturer incorporated into the formula.And cold slows them down, so that they are not so active and they don't eat up all their prebiotic foods that keeps them alive.So the expiry date is something of great concern bcos that will tell you how fresh your product is. And if it is pretty fresh, then it should not be a problem.Just store them in the fridge to stop their feeding frenzy, that way they will live longer, until you use the entire supply.


----------



## Siea

_At the 14th of January 2011 I started Dr. Snows treatment. (except I cannot get hold of refrigerated probiotics) _*My dosage:* (I take this dose on empty stomach both in the morning and in the evening. So the total daily intake is twice the below):Colostrum: 2x 450 mg capsules. This equals 900 mg in the morning and 900 in the evening for a total of 1800 mg a day.Probiotics: 1 Renew life (3 billion), 1 capsule Probimage Swedish brand (10 billion), 1 capsule Life another Swedish brand (5 billion). 1 capsule Lamberts (10 billion). 1 capsule Lactiplus (10 billion).Glutamine: 1x tablespoon (15 mg).Omega-3: 3x 1000 mg capsules.Boulardii: 2x capsules of 250mg.Psyllium Husk soluble fiber with added probiotics: 10 grams and 1 billion probiotics.The dosage has been slightly adjusted compared to earlier by Dr. Snow.The probiotics I buy I try to get as man different strains as possible. I have not counted but I estimate I take between 10-15 different strains at the moment.*Results:* Since I changed the brand of the boulardii (1 week ago) I improved (the first brand actually made things worse for me). Im not sure if the boulardii is helping or not or if it is the healing. The psyllium husk fibers seems to help reduce urgency a little in the morning.So a small continued improvement. But still far from cured.I ordered more so I can continue this treatment since it is going in the right direction.I will continue to update if things change or in time if they do not.


----------



## dlbaral

DR. Snow told my son(21) he will be cured in 2-3 months and start feeling better in a week. He has IBS-D. His diet is perfect and he trains in the martial arts. So 30 days and $600 later Dr. Snow told me he cannot help him!! The supplements were making him worse. Dr. Snow tried to adjust them but they did work. So now my son is left with another healthcare professional who has failed him. I am ok with that because that seems the norm. What I am not ok with is the fact he told a 21 year-old, my son, he could cure him. That was a huge disservice. I beleive Dr. Snow is sincere and can help people. He just shouldn't be telling people he can do something he cannot guarantee. I want to clarify what he did so people can be clear. My son took all the supplements as directed and changed his diet to reduce fiber. After a week his system was a wreck. I told Dr. Snow. He said to just go on one of the supplements until we were to speak again and to go back to his normal diet. He did. When we spoke this week Dr. Snow said to start the supplements again slowly. He started with Floramax. He experienced pain in his stomach like never before. Told Dr. Snow. His response "I cannot help your son". He never told us to expect pain, discomfort or worse symtoms. He just said he may need to make adjustments. I am not saying Dr. Snow cannot help you. Just be clear you know what you are getting into. I know everyones body is different. He just needed to be more clear with us. He should have said that he might be able to help my son. He blamed my son for not taking the pills. My son couldn't take the pills as they were making his condition worse. I wish everyone all the best. And again, to be clear, I think Dr. Snow is legit and sincere and can and does help some people. He just needs to be more clear with people.


----------



## CheeMiss

dlbaral said:


> My son couldn't take the pills as they were making his condition worse.


I can relate to the intense stomach/intestinal pain. So please hear me out. When the gas gets trapped due to twisted up intestines, you just want to die. Taking cleansing supplements or probiotics create a die-off situation of the bad bacteria's, which when they die, they expel ammonia which must be expelled from usby passing gas, but we are not able to bcos the intestines have somehow twisted up. I have seen the xray of my intestines taken during one of my sever attacks, during my visit to the hospital emergency room. It even shocked the G.I. They did not know what to do for me.To make a very long story short........I recently found Activated Charcoal to really help with those terrible attacks where you cannot pass gas. Taking 2-4 pills DOES NOT WORK. Taking 6 -10 pills does help quite a lot. The reason for the large dosage is that it should equal 1 heaping teaspoon. I ended up trying the powder, as the pills took to long to dissolve and work. And when your rolling on the floor in excruciating pain, time is of the essence. The powder is messy, it does not dissolve in the water, so I just stick a spoon of it in my mouth and try to sip water to get it down. It's quite a tricky black mess. It is such a fine powder and flies everywhere. I have eventually mastered this method, but for most people, I think that the pills would be much easier. It's just that you have to take a lot of them in one shot, with very warm/hot water and wait at least 30 - 45 min for them to work.The powder starts to work as soon as you manage to get it down. So for me, the black messy powder, trial and error was worth it. Shortly after that, I stumbled on Dr. Snow's protocol and I must say, it has help me a lot. I am eating everything now. I only did it for as long as the 1st supply lasted. I know that I do need to do it again and for much longer, once my finances improve, but in all honesty I can say I am about 80% cured. I can eat all my trigger food and only once in a blue moon will I feel that twisted kink below my right rib cage, followed by lots of gas and D. But that is only once in a while when I over do with foods that cause a detox effect. I have not had to mess around with the Activated Charcoal since Oct 2010. And for me, that is a great thing. Get your son to try it. The bottle suggests taking 2 pills. But that will not do it. Have him start with 6 pills in one shot and if need be, increase it the next time he takes it. Try to take a good heaping teaspoon's worth in pill form, that's when your son will see a difference. And once things have settled down, your son can resume the probiotic and colostrum protocol without the excruciating pains.Activated Charcoal can be bought at the pharmacy or health food stores and is a miracle product as far as I am concerned.


----------



## dlbaral

Thanks for the response. Dr. Snow never mentioned charcol or any other fix for my sons issues with the probiotics. I am not here to bash Dr. Snow just inform people. I think he can and does help people but he did not help my son. Maybe if he communicated better he could have helped him.


----------



## Siea

Siea said:


> _Psyllium Husk soluble fiber with added probiotics: 10 grams and 1 billion probiotics.*Results:* The psyllium husk fibers seems to help reduce urgency a little in the morning.So a small continued improvement._


_I take this back. I do not believe it makes much of a difference. But today I had quite alot fo urgency even though it wasn't super loose. And when I think back of the days when eating the fibers I believe I in total had to go more times than without it.Therefor with university this week I wont take any chances with this since it is no miracle and I manage about the same without it.I will stop eating the psyllium husk fibers and maybe try it again on a weekend if I get time for it._


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> I take this back. I do not believe it makes much of a difference. But today I had quite alot fo urgency even though it wasn't super loose. And when I think back of the days when eating the fibers I believe I in total had to go more times than without it.Therefor with university this week I wont take any chances with this since it is no miracle and I manage about the same without it.I will stop eating the psyllium husk fibers and maybe try it again on a weekend if I get time for it.


I am sorry that the psyllium husks are not helping you. Google search: health benefits of Activated Charcoal. Maybe it will help you and take much more than the bottle suggests. Try to equal 1 teaspoon full in pill form, in one dose.check out the info on this linkhttp://hubpages.com/hub/Medicinal-Benefits-of-CharcoalGood Luck with your exams.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

dlbaral said:


> DR. Snow told my son(21) he will be cured in 2-3 months and start feeling better in a week. He has IBS-D. His diet is perfect and he trains in the martial arts. So 30 days and $600 later Dr. Snow told me he cannot help him!! The supplements were making him worse.


I'm very sorry to hear about your son's condition, but can understand 100%. I've not gotten into this Dr. Snow conversation for a long time, since he was first here and told me my nutritionist/naturopath wasn't the way to go for me. But, I have to respond to you and the rest of this community. I have IBD - Ulcerative Colitis - as well as IBS. I take an Rx daily med. for the UC, and over the past 14 years have made huge changes in my life to cope with the IBS and IBD - I left a good-paying corporate job to be self-employed, I have changed my diet radically more than once, because what works one month or one year may not work the next (our bodies change and our needs change and the same diet won't work forever and always), I've learned meditation, taken up yoga and rhythmic breathing, etc. etc. etc. I live a much better life today than 10 years ago when I was nearly always in pain, was having 10-30 BM's/day, losing weight like crazy, etc. But, most of that has come from the work I've done to help myself. About a year ago a new friend took note that I was suddenly needing to eat gluten-free, she also noted my IBD and IBS and suggested a friend of hers who is a nutritionist and homeopath. I saw him. I liked him. He never said he could cure me, he only said he could help me. I warned him that my system is very hypersensitive to nearly EVERYTHING - even Tylenol and vitamins. He said that was okay, he had many patients who were the same and we would take it slowly. He did extensive blood analysis, urinalysis, and stool cultures. He formulated a plan for me. And we started on supplements - many of the same ones that Dr. Snow is suggesting in his protocol. BUT, because of my hypersensitivity to everything, we started out with one supplement at a time at the very lowest doses possible. Sometimes it took weeks for me to work my way up to a typical dose. Sometimes, after a few days at the lowest dose I would have serious side effects - ones that my naturopath said were very rare, but possible. The thing is, my naturopath is someone I see face-to-face, to listens to me and takes my body seriously, he doesn't have a one-size-fits-all protocol for everyone with IBD or IBS to follow because he realizes that we aren't all going to react the same way to certain things. I am glad that you and your son are wise enough to realize that this particular protocol is not helping him and he is best to move on. There may be someone else out there who can help him and listen to him and work with him in a better manner. But, honestly, from what I read of Dr. Snow and how he feels about his protocol - if you don't follow it to the letter then he can't be blamed - I'm, quite frankly, not surprised that he gave up on your son. I think everyone should listen to their bodies. And if something that they are taking is not helping them then they should stop. As for the activated charcoal comment from another poster, it seems a bit risky to recommend others take a major dose of this based on your results. What is good for you, may not be good for others. Elizabeth


----------



## BQ

Here is some info about taking charcoal:http://www.drugs.com/mtm/activated-charcoal.htmlIt does say there that one should not take more than directed unless via a Dr's instructions. So ask your Dr about it.


----------



## coda

Hi Guys,Just a QuicK final Update... protocal definiltley helped with the d.. i actually sometimes get constipated which isnt a good thing.. but the one thing that still haunts me is the urgency and the viscous cycle effect..i am still pretty much home ridden only out and about in im 8km " un safety Zone" things are falling apart for me much faster than anticipated so im grasping at any late afternoon jobs ...by the way have had # interviews " medicated and on immodium made through all 3 fine but the build up to the interview day was horrible.. i guess ill move onto another forum either agoraphobia, panic, anxiety.. or avooid the internet altoghether.. fully completed protoco.. still taking pro biotics and l glutimine fish oil and fibre... no more boulardii... every thing has been very expensive and need a break... back on clonazepam to help me sleep and take immodium on stressful days.. i wish i had more positive news to pass on but this is the truth... ive had it for so long i need to break the habit which is so scary and i am getting the point of the hell with it i am what i am and i need to continue life at what ever expense... i hope all of you are feeling better.. if a miracle happens i will report back.. ciao for now....i will pry that you all find your answers.....take care.. sorry about all the bad grammer and typo's very tired............coda


----------



## PD85

I have decided to do Dr. Snow's protocol... might as well right?I have been taking the colostrum and boulardii for about 3 weeks now. I was actually doing much better with just these two additions.I've also been taking glutamine and fish oil, both of which I've taken on and off for a year now with no noticeable effects.Started the probiotics two days ago and what do you know, I got my same normal reaction to them. Gas and lots of pooping! I promised myself I'd tough it out this time, at least make it a week or two. Thinking about adding calcium back in, which I discontinued 2 weeks ago for experimental purposes.Will update.Current Brands:x2 Jarrow Boulardii (5 billion) x4 Vitamin Shoppe Colostrum 40% IgGx3 Origin Fish Oilx1 Udo's Adult Probiotic (12 billion)Muscle Gauge Nutrition Glutamine (about to run out)


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

PD85,RE: probiotics - many people find that they have gas, bloating, increased BM's, etc. for the first few days or week of taking a probiotic. Try to tough it out and see if things calm down. If not, then give your body a break for a week, then try a different probiotic. Also remember, a good quality probiotic should have at least 6-8 different bacterial strains in it, a minimum of 10 billion per capsule, and should need to be refrigerated. Good luck,Elizabeth


----------



## PD85

IBD/IBS Author said:


> PD85,RE: probiotics - many people find that they have gas, bloating, increased BM's, etc. for the first few days or week of taking a probiotic. Try to tough it out and see if things calm down. If not, then give your body a break for a week, then try a different probiotic. Also remember, a good quality probiotic should have at least 6-8 different bacterial strains in it, a minimum of 10 billion per capsule, and should need to be refrigerated. Good luck,Elizabeth


Thanks. The one I got is refrigerated and has plenty of strains + 12 billion. I was almost thinking of taking 2 per day but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

Just stay at the one per day until your uncomfortable symptoms improve. Then, you can increase to two or even three per day.


----------



## dlbaral

Thank you all for you responses. My son was taking a pharmacuetical grade of probiotic called VSL#4. You get it without a prescription from the pharmacy. It is refrigerated. My son was only taking the VSL, nothing else. No colustrum etc. It didn't work to well so he stopped taking it. The probiotic Dr. Snow had him on was causing havic on his system. Maybe we'll try this probiotic with the other supplements in a few weeks. I know there are worse conditions in life but this tops the list. I would happily trade my life for my sons happiness and health. It is killing me to see a 21 year old go through what he is going through. He is strong and I will not give up until he is happy and healthy. To all of you, I wish the best.


----------



## CheeMiss

IBD/IBS Author said:


> As for the activated charcoal comment from another poster, it seems a bit risky to recommend others take a major dose of this based on your results. What is good for you, may not be good for others. Elizabeth


Hi Elizabeth,1 teaspoon IS the recommended dosage for Activated charcoal. Are you not aware that anything in pill form, always states take 2. Do your homework, the reason they say two is bcos it is the minimum dosage, for tiny people. If they put the maximum dose and a tiny person took it, it could cause a law suit. I was NOT suggesting mega dosing with activated charcoal. I teaspoon is the norm. So, one would have to take more capsules to equal 1 teaspoon. It even says more on the bottle. 2 capsules will do nothing during a severe attack. Anyway, I came across something that you might want to investigate. It's from my favourite web site Earth Clinic.comThe product is: LDN (low-dose naltrexone) The person says: (I take LDN successfully for Crohn's disease, and it works for a host of issues.)


----------



## CheeMiss

dlbaral said:


> Thank you all for you responses. My son was taking a pharmacuetical grade of probiotic called VSL#4. You get it without a prescription from the pharmacy. It is refrigerated. My son was only taking the VSL, nothing else. No colustrum etc. It didn't work to well so he stopped taking it. The probiotic Dr. Snow had him on was causing havic on his system. Maybe we'll try this probiotic with the other supplements in a few weeks. I know there are worse conditions in life but this tops the list. I would happily trade my life for my sons happiness and health. It is killing me to see a 21 year old go through what he is going through. He is strong and I will not give up until he is happy and healthy. To all of you, I wish the best.


Hi dlbaral,Even the famous G.I., Dr. Borody (Australia) who does fecal transplants with health bacteria, hoping that they will attach themselves to the intestinal wall, clearly statesthat NO ONE KNOWS what the bacteria eco balance should be, bcos it's impossible to tell. Meaning which strain of bacteria is needed.So you are correct to experiment with different strains. I, personally, suffer if I eat yogurt. Whether conventional or organic. I bloat up like I am pregnant within 1/2 hr of eating it. Obviously, what ever strain is in there is not for me. But, Organic NOT conventional buttermilk is a life saver for me. Drinking 1 quart a day, by the 3rd day, my attacks seriously subside. I lived on that a while back, but unfortunately, I also put on a ton of weight. yuk. Sooooo, what ever is in the Organic Buttermilk, does work for me.So yes, one does have to experiment. Raw potato juice also was a miracle help for me. But again, one gets so tired of playing around with the juicer/clean up. But it did stop the horrible attacks within a few days. So yes, you will have to play around with things to see what will bring your son into that remission period. I came across a medical intuitive, who has been tested in Japan. She is NOT part of the mass media circuit. Not a money grabber. We only communicated via email and I asked her to give me some proof that she can read me before I invested in a reading. I did not tell her anything about my suffering. Believe it or not, she wrote back with: You suffer from intestinal problems. I see that you either were born with a missing neuron transmitter in the brain, or that it burnt out. Either way, it's not there. This neuron transmitter is need for communication to the intestines. That's all she wrote. hmmmmm? So, from that free tiny bit of info., I have been trying to find things that would enhance the neuron transmitters. But I came across Dr. Snow's report here, and so far so good for me. And I haven't really bothered to look at neuron transmitters since.In case you wonder who she is, her name is Carol Everett. Click on the "Scientific Testing" link on the top left side of the page. Don't give up hope. Your son's intestines must be pretty inflamed right now and it does take a long while before they settle down but eventually, they will. That's the problem with this condition. One minute your in excruciating pain for months on end, living on water, if that, then all of the sudden it just stops. Weird, so very weird. Be strong & calm for his sake. It will pass. I just found out my kitty has cancer. My focus is on her now. Talk about cry me a river.


----------



## CheeMiss

dlbaral said:


> Thank you all for you responses. My son was taking a pharmacuetical grade of probiotic called VSL#4. You get it without a prescription from the pharmacy. It is refrigerated. My son was only taking the VSL, nothing else. No colustrum etc. It didn't work to well so he stopped taking it. The probiotic Dr. Snow had him on was causing havic on his system. Maybe we'll try this probiotic with the other supplements in a few weeks. I know there are worse conditions in life but this tops the list. I would happily trade my life for my sons happiness and health. It is killing me to see a 21 year old go through what he is going through. He is strong and I will not give up until he is happy and healthy. To all of you, I wish the best.


Hi dlbaral,Even the famous G.I., Dr. Borody (Australia) who does fecal transplants with health bacteria, hoping that they will attach themselves to the intestinal wall, clearly statesthat NO ONE KNOWS what the bacteria eco balance should be, bcos it's impossible to tell. Meaning which strain of bacteria is needed.So you are correct to experiment with different strains. I, personally, suffer if I eat yogurt. Whether conventional or organic. I bloat up like I am pregnant within 1/2 hr of eating it. Obviously, what ever strain is in there is not for me. But, Organic NOT conventional buttermilk is a life saver for me. Drinking 1 quart a day, by the 3rd day, my attacks seriously subside. I lived on that a while back, but unfortunately, I also put on a ton of weight. yuk. Sooooo, what ever is in the Organic Buttermilk, does work for me.So yes, one does have to experiment. Raw potato juice also was a miracle help for me. But again, one gets so tired of playing around with the juicer/clean up. But it did stop the horrible attacks within a few days. So yes, you will have to play around with things to see what will bring your son into that remission period. I came across a medical intuitive, who has been tested in Japan. She is NOT part of the mass media circuit. Not a money grabber. We only communicated via email and I asked her to give me some proof that she can read me before I invested in a reading. I did not tell her anything about my suffering. Believe it or not, she wrote back with: You suffer from intestinal problems. I see that you either were born with a missing neuron transmitter in the brain, or that it burnt out. Either way, it's not there. This neuron transmitter is need for communication to the intestines. That's all she wrote. hmmmmm? So, from that free tiny bit of info., I have been trying to find things that would enhance the neuron transmitters. But I came across Dr. Snow's report here, and so far so good for me. And I haven't really bothered to look at neuron transmitters since.In case you wonder who she is, her name is Carol Everett. Click on the "Scientific Testing" link on the top left side of the page. Don't give up hope. Your son's intestines must be pretty inflamed right now and it does take a long while before they settle down but eventually, they will. That's the problem with this condition. One minute your in excruciating pain for months on end, living on water, if that, then all of the sudden it just stops. Weird, so very weird. Be strong & calm for his sake. It will pass. I just found out my kitty has cancer. My focus is on her now. Talk about cry me a river.


----------



## PD85

One week on the Dr. Snow protocol in the books.I actually feel like I adjusted to a probiotic for the first time in my life... but now that I've adjusted, I feel the exact same as without it... lol!I'm going to start taking it WITH food instead of on an empty stomach. In the book, The Probiotic Revolution, that is what the author recommends and it is also what is recommended on the bottle of probiotics I have. I will update in a week with any changes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## rasputin

I haven't been in touch with Dr. Snow but I'm imitating the advice I've found in these threads.I suddenly find myself on antibiotics after suffering a deep cut. Its only been a couple of days but my stomach has been perfect so far. I thought I'd chase it down with probiotics.I picked up some Colostrum powder - gak! I have a really hard time with the taste. I'd get it in pill form again next time. I'm mixing it with Kefir (which I like and claims to be probiotic).Someone recommended lemon flavored fish oil. I sure can't find the stuff. I live in nyc so i'm sure that its possible but i haven't seen it in the shops i've stopped in so far. I'll have to try getting something with Omega-3's in it.


----------



## CheeMiss

rasputin said:


> I suddenly find myself on antibiotics after suffering a deep cut. Its only been a couple of days but my stomach has been perfect so far. I thought I'd chase it down with probiotics.I picked up some Colostrum powder - gak! I have a really hard time with the taste. I'd get it in pill form again next time. I'm mixing it with Kefir (which I like and claims to be probiotic).Someone recommended lemon flavored fish oil. I sure can't find the stuff. I live in nyc so i'm sure that its possible but i haven't seen it in the shops i've stopped in so far. I'll have to try getting something with Omega-3's in it.


Hi Rasputin, I'm the one that suggest the lemon flavoured liquid cod liver oil in the glass bottle. I hate cod liver oil. I was forced to take it every day until I was 18 yrs old, with only the summer off, bcos the sun provided the vitamin D. But I must admit, when I taste tested the sample at my health food store......they were right, it really was ok. And I didn't get that fish burping problem. I really could never digest it to well. Even if my dad squeezed fresh lemon on the spoon with it, I still had that problem. But this lemon flavoured one is ok. No fishy burps. As for your taking probiotics with Antibiotics........wow, talk about misinformation. I've seen web sites where they say it's ok to do this, but that is sooooo wrong.The reason one is given antibiotics is to kill any bad guys, right? And they unfortunately wipe out the good guys as well. But keep in mind, that NOT ALL of our eco balance is wiped out, other wise we would be dead.......no immune system. I believe chemo radiation brings a person pretty close to that stage.***Always take antibotics on their own, and when your done......then and only then take your probiotic treatment. Otherwise the antibiotics cannot do a thourough job of killing most of the bad guys bcos it is being weakened by killing the new batch of goods guys you are sending down there. Do you understand what I am trying to say?You are giving to much for the pill to kill and it won't do the right job......so why take it in the 1st place? Doesn't make sense.Anyway, I think I posted link for that brand of cod liver oil, but just in case, here it is again. Just ask your health food store to get it for you. The company is in Arlington Heights, IL, USA.http://www.carlsonlabs.com/s-22-fish-oil-liquids.aspxRemember, at least with the liquid, you can tell when it goes rancid. And it really should be kept in the fridge, the same goes for the pills. If you end up with the pills after a mth or so, you really should crack one open and smell it, every now and again, just to be on the safe side. As for taking the colostrum with yogurt of Kefir, hmmmm my thought on that is that the object of taking the colostrum is to get it to stick to the intestines right? Right!IMHO, I think that it sort of will get all sticky with the Kefir or yogurt and not have to much power to stick to the intestines to well, therefore, the probiotics won't be able to adhere long enough to take root. Like I said, that's just my opinion. But the part about the antibiotics is true.Good Luck


----------



## rasputin

alright, i'll hold off on the probiotics for now. too many pills anyway. thanks!


----------



## overitnow

I take caps of fish oil which I receive monthly with my other supplements. They are made fresh and are never refrigerated. So far, and this has gone on for the last 4 years, or so, there have been no negative effects and never a fishy burp. I would never opt for cod liver oil, no matter what the flavour.Mark


----------



## CheeMiss

overitnow said:


> I would never opt for cod liver oil, no matter what the flavour.Mark


Hahahahah, fair enough.....maybe you could post what you take so that others will feel safe that they are getting FRESH product too.


----------



## XXXBerto55

So I am curious if anyone considers themselves "cured" based on Dr. Snow's treatment. I personally have been in contact with him something like four months adjusting this and that. Dr. Snow has been very helpful and frankly, I do think he is on to something. I am by no means an expert, but it almost seems as though one thing is missing or maybe the regimine needs to be done for a longer period of time, not sure. I do feel much better and am thankful he has helped me. My daily life is much improved, however, I would not say I am cured. I am curious if any of you that he also treated pro-bono or otherwise can say that you don't really worry about IBS any more?


----------



## IBS-D guy

MY IBS is definitley better than it was but im far from cured. I'm still only about 6 weeks (approx) into the treatment so its hard to tell. I'm still tinkering with dosages, especially Boulardii. Ive switched to another brand and will also be changning the time of day i will be taking it. Some days i am only going to the toilet twice per day which is a massive improvement for me. I still take my codeine, i havent built up my confidence enough to stop taking it.


----------



## Siea

Have been on treatment for over 2 months now.I acutally believe I was doing better before I started this.But I am eating non-refriggerated probiotics so that could be an error that makes the treatment not work.My stools are little better shaped but I get alot of transparent liquid farts which is not worth it...Gonna continue this for about 20 days mor or so until I run out. I wont buy anything more after that unless I see some improvement from now on.


----------



## PD85

I looked into the refrigerated vs. non-refrigerated probiotics and it shouldn't make much of a difference. And if you think about it, some the biggest brands freeze dry their probiotics (Align, Culturelle, Digestive Advantage). They have spent tens of millions of dollars on studies to prove their product works and do you think they would just waste all that if freeze drying didn't work? I highly doubt it.The freeze drying process basically suspends the bacteria and when they are re-introduced to the heat, water, nutrients, and other conditions of your colon, they come back to life. The main problem with freeze drying is if the company didn't do it properly. The other problem is it's much harder to know how many of the freeze dried probiotics will actually revive in your intestines. So if it says 10 billion on the bottle you don't actually know how many will revive in your colon. The 10 billion is just how many they freeze dried, and not all of the freeze dried bacteria will revive.As for me, I'm on week 3 or so and no change so far. I doubled my probiotic dose and didn't even notice a difference. Thinking of switching my probiotic when this one runs out.


----------



## Siea

PD85 said:


> I looked into the refrigerated vs. non-refrigerated probiotics and it shouldn't make much of a difference. And if you think about it, some the biggest brands freeze dry their probiotics (Align, Culturelle, Digestive Advantage). They have spent tens of millions of dollars on studies to prove their product works and do you think they would just waste all that if freeze drying didn't work? I highly doubt it.The freeze drying process basically suspends the bacteria and when they are re-introduced to the heat, water, nutrients, and other conditions of your colon, they come back to life. The main problem with freeze drying is if the company didn't do it properly. The other problem is it's much harder to know how many of the freeze dried probiotics will actually revive in your intestines. So if it says 10 billion on the bottle you don't actually know how many will revive in your colon. The 10 billion is just how many they freeze dried, and not all of the freeze dried bacteria will revive.As for me, I'm on week 3 or so and no change so far. I doubled my probiotic dose and didn't even notice a difference. Thinking of switching my probiotic when this one runs out.


Thanks for the info.I used 5+ different brands of probiotics. Eating up to between 40-60 billion a day (depending on how many kinds of probiotics I had at home).So far the only relief for my IBS-D has been Calcium, Imodium and stop eating spices.This treatment is going towards one of many failed attempts to cure my IBS. This however is by far the most expensive one. I would eastimate the cost to around 600$.


----------



## CheeMiss

Siea said:


> Thanks for the info.I used 5+ different brands of probiotics. Eating up to between 40-60 billion a day (depending on how many kinds of probiotics I had at home).So far the only relief for my IBS-D has been Calcium, Imodium and stop eating spices.This treatment is going towards one of many failed attempts to cure my IBS. This however is by far the most expensive one. I would estimate the cost to around 600$.


Hi Siea,I don't think we will ever cure it, but I do believe we can get it under major control. So far, I am still in major remission. You can read the previous posts to see what I did to get there. When I get a bit of a flare up bcos I am eating anything & everything now, I merely focus on fermented foods. Works for me at this stage, since I got most of it under control. Prior to that the Activated Charcoal really helped during a crisis attack. The bouliardi strain of pro-biotic is what stopped all the D in no time flat for me. And I have been in remission ever since. Research the activated charcoal. Do that for a few sessions, then resume the probiotics with the bouliardi. But be careful not to take to much at one time, bcos they seem to cause constipation. Overitnow has had success with his protocol of flavonoids. Talk to him also. btw: I did another allergy test and now I don't show any allergies. During my attacks I did. hmmmm?I guess we all need to find what works for us. Good Luck.


----------



## PD85

Siea said:


> Thanks for the info.I used 5+ different brands of probiotics. Eating up to between 40-60 billion a day (depending on how many kinds of probiotics I had at home).So far the only relief for my IBS-D has been Calcium, Imodium and stop eating spices.This treatment is going towards one of many failed attempts to cure my IBS. This however is by far the most expensive one. I would eastimate the cost to around 600$.


Yea this has been a little bit expensive. I'm thinking of dropping everything but the probiotic when I run out of it. I added everything one at a time and the only thing I noticed to have any effects was the probiotic and possibly the S. Boulardii.


----------



## Siea

CheeMiss said:


> Hi Siea,I don't think we will ever cure it, but I do believe we can get it under major control. So far, I am still in major remission. You can read the previous posts to see what I did to get there. When I get a bit of a flare up bcos I am eating anything & everything now, I merely focus on fermented foods. Works for me at this stage, since I got most of it under control. Prior to that the Activated Charcoal really helped during a crisis attack. The bouliardi strain of pro-biotic is what stopped all the D in no time flat for me. And I have been in remission ever since. Research the activated charcoal. Do that for a few sessions, then resume the probiotics with the bouliardi. But be careful not to take to much at one time, bcos they seem to cause constipation. Overitnow has had success with his protocol of flavonoids. Talk to him also. btw: I did another allergy test and now I don't show any allergies. During my attacks I did. hmmmm?I guess we all need to find what works for us. Good Luck.


ThanksI tried the charchoal last weekend for two and a half day. It made my stomach upset.Boulardii had no effect on me really. Well one of the brands actually caused D







Overitnows meds cannot be shipped to Sweden. Even the sellers on ebay only ship within US.I believe sooner or later we will find the cause and a cure for ibs. I just hope it is sooner


----------



## Thai

siea,The current seller on ebay only ships to the US BUT keep checking as this changes regularily as new sellers offer it.


----------



## coda

http://www.renewlife.ca/product_details.php?product_name=boulardiimax&product_id=111&featured=1This is a link to a new product from renew life BOULARDIIMAX if renewlife is getting into the Boulardii market what's next colostrum + probiotics? I am still taking probiotics and colostrum on and off I also take Boulardii on bad days sometimes get constipated.. I'd say my bm's are more under control but I have a confidence issue which has led me to my last resort, Medication for depression and anxiety , meds have been helping..Ever day in every way, I am getting better and better. Tx cheemiss for all your support!!Coda


----------



## yardley007

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to this forum but I've been lurking for quite some time!I came across Dr. Snow's site because I was researching colostrum, l glutamine and a few other supplements and it popped up in a google search. Then I googled him and reviews and read a few threads based on his protocol. I am pretty much taking all the stuff he recommends anyway so this thread has helped me to figure out how to take everything! Thank you! I am also taking something called lactoferrin (which is in colostrum) and I just ordered Seacure hydrolyzed fish protein. Since I started taking lactoferrin and l glutamine my symptoms have improved A LOT. They pretty much disappeared the first week and then after a night of drinking and eating crappy food they came back but they are still not as bad as they were before. I have been nervous about taking probiotics because I tested positive for SIBO and there is conflicting information about that helping or hurting. I went to a GI doc who pretty much just put me on prilosec and told me to see how I felt after a few months on it. OMG. It did make my symptoms go away but if I missed it my gas, bloating, abdominal pain and sailor burps would return. So I started doing tons and tons of research online and came up with all the supps I'm taking. I'm thinking of giving Dr. Snow's protocol a try since I basically have all the supplements anyway. I'm curious to any of the people who have spoken with him about the diet-does he allow you to have wheat? or anything sweetened with sugar? And also it says no raw fruit veg seeds corn and nuts but what about the cooked versions? Anyone have any info on this?My heart goes out to everyone on pain on these boards. xoyardley


----------



## anmegrl

Hmm... this sounds really familiar to me I'll cut to the chase but I'm guessing from the lack of responses people have already come to the same conclusion: protocol will not cure, "heal," and probably won't improve IBS for most people in a significant way and if it does you'll still have to take every single supplement everyday for the rest of your life. Maybe not the rest of your life but for a long time - until your symptoms change to something else or the products are no longer effective. Try it if you wish but you would get the exact same advice and treatment protocol from any local Naturapathic Doctor. It'll still cost an arm and a leg but at least you'll have someone to pester with questions (and possibly report if you think they're just hosing you for cash.) Metagenics products are used a lot, as well as Thorne (cheaper but NDs like to pump up this brand just as much as metagenics).


----------



## CheeMiss

anmegrl said:


> I'll cut to the chase but I'm guessing from the lack of responses people have already come to the same conclusion: protocol will not cure, "heal," and probably won't improve IBS for most people in a significant way


Hi Anmergi, Happy New Year!Your wrong.......never assume! Most people when they find relief, don't always keep on posting. They said their piece & they, like myself, count their blessings & resume a normal life. Putting the nightmare of the IBS attacks behind them.I was tremendously helped with this protocol. I literally was on the doorsteps of the "Peaceful Exit Group", that's how much non stop excruciating pain I was once again in.You are right in one aspect......we will never be totally cured. We will slide into remission until that nasty day when IBS attacks, rears it's ugly head again. For now, I am enjoying my remission. Yes, I sometimes get the onset of it, but I quickly settle it down just with a mouthful or two of Pepto Bismol. Then things seem to settle down again by the next day or two. I am eating anything and everything again. YEAH! We will probably never know what triggers the IBS, since it's such a convoluted disorder.But this time around I am making sure that I address the onset immediately with Pepto Bismol and or charcoal pills, rather than ignoring the symptoms until they are in a full blown attack. I also have made it a habit to include more potassium based foods (banana & potatoes with the skin on), & parsley as a natural diuretic. If I neglect these for a week or two, symptoms keep creeping back. Others are helped with Cognitive Behaviour Therapy. Like I said.....to each his own. But to think that people do not post bcos something is not working is wrong. It just means that they are not in attack mode & choose to spend their time enjoying the remission period. They are living their life!btw: I recently visited a famous Polish Healer. Her healing ratio is 800 out of 1,000 people, and in one to 3 touches. She also has abilities along the line of medical intuitive, which scans the body like an xray machine. Apparently my neuron transmitters are misfiring. Which correlates with the brain/gut theory. In any case, one can only hope remission lasts for a real long time & do what ever needs to be done to stay there. No, I do not take anything special these days. Just what I mentioned above. Potassium based foods, parsley, Pepto Bismol and vitamin B6 & B complex. That's about it.I guess you will have to find something that works for you as well. Keep up the search, I am sure once you find it, you too will enjoy the remission time & not post as much as well.May the New Year bring you the IBS protocol that will work wonders for you!


----------



## jmc09

I'm interested in people who say the boullardi causes decreased BMs or even Constipation but what is your dose and how long until it began working?


----------



## UCstinks

Hi, This is my first time on this or any other site. I have had UC or Crohns (they can't decide which) I have had it for 4 yrs. I have pretty much been in a flare the whole time. I have been on prednisone and lialda most of this year and hospitalized over the summer for a week. After a surgical consult I decided to try holistic before I had my entire colon removed. I found Dr Snow through a friend who has been with him for 7 years. She has only had one flare that required hospitalization in 7 years. I started his program 6 weeks ago and it is actually working!!! I wake up every day wondering if this is the day I go backinto my own hell of going up to 22 times a day. So far I wake up every morning and feel good. No more diarrhea at all and I go once a day or everyother day. Now I have had some side effects, My nose is super dry (skin) and red also my knees hurt so bad sometimes I can barely get up from sitting. The knee pain started a little before I started but is getting worse, Im not really sure why. I am having my blood taken next week..It will be interesting to see my sed rate it was 50 last check.All I know is that it is working for me, really working!! I have to pinch myself sometimes


----------



## CheeMiss

UCstinks said:


> My nose is super dry (skin) and red also my knees hurt so bad sometimes I can barely get up from sitting. The knee pain started a little before I started but is getting worse, Im not really sure why. I am having my blood taken next week..It will be interesting to see my sed rate it was 50 last check.All I know is that it is working for me, really working!! I have to pinch myself sometimes


Hi UC,Great News! I hope you too stay in remission FOREVER!I rarely find health food products that work immediately. Several months ago, I found 2. I was ecstatic & so many people I know tried them & they too love them.1) Free to Move with MSM by St. Francis Herb Farm (Canadian company). Pain stops in 5 minutes. Yep, 5 minutes. Not 3 or 4, but 5 minutes. And it's all natural.From carpal tunnel, where one cannot even close their hand to knees, feet and lower back or neck pain. Just rub it on and 5 minutes later, your actually mobile and pain free! It's all natural. Very rich so apply thinly and gently rub it in, and sit back and wait for the miracle. Yes, you will use it several timesa week, not a day, per week and slowly the pain goes away on it's own & you are rarely using the product. Just remember to apply very thinly.http://www.stfrancis...uct.aspx?ID=2292) Stress Rescue, L-Theanine by Sisu. An extract from Green Tea. One capsule in the evening and within 45 minutes your in beta land. No amount of meditating can get you thereas fast as this product. Everyone loves it. Totally relaxes & zones you out. Take in the evenings only and not when you expect to drive as you will get sleepy. Great for depression too. It's totally amazing. Just one little capsule. Google search "L-theanine health benefits"The bottle contains 60 caps & will last 2 mths. Be careful you don't pick up the Sisu Stress Relief bcos it's B vitamins. The bottles look alike. I used it to help keep my IBS in check.excerpt from page: Balances brain neurotransmitters (which communicate information between nerve cells) and stimulates the alpha brain waves present when we are alert yet relaxed. Contains no ingredients that are a source of glutenhttp://www.sisu.com/...&sub=104&id=216


----------



## anmegrl

> Hi Anmergi, Happy New Year!Your wrong.......never assume! Most people when they find relief, don't always keep on posting. They said their piece & they, like myself, count their blessings & resume a normal life. Putting the nightmare of the IBS attacks behind them.


I'm glad you are doing very well. I used to do the Dr. D protocol - don't look that up: lots of fighting and controversy - and that was back in 2002 - 2003. His protocol is essentially the same thing and he also, unfortunately, recruited people the same way. Even then I thought it was shady for a doctor to recruit patients on a support group website but I thought it was even more important to be a guinea pig and give people an honest assessment so they wouldn't throw money away on something that may or may not work as guaranteed. Sometimes people leave because they're in remission - often they leave because things haven't changed much and they finally decide to just live their lives w/o letting their illness hold them back anymore. This approach can help and may put some in remission. But then a lot of people PM'd me crying and upset when it [the old protocol] didn't give them the relief they sought. Pm'ed, not posted. Just want those types of sufferers to know there's other ways to get similar (and maybe less expensive) help and to not be very upset if remission doesn't happen esp. when it "seems" like everyone else is achieving that goal. It's not their fault. It doesn't mean they didn't follow instructions correctly. And they shouldn't treat it as a personal failure.Not an attack, just some experience-based advice.Also, I'd be careful with healers and medical intuitives. Happy New Year back to you.


----------



## CheeMiss

anmegrl said:


> Also, I'd be careful with healers and medical intuitives. Happy New Year back to you.


 Hi Anmergrl,I agree with your reply post to me & it's so very nice for you to care so much, for all of us. I also agree with your concern/advise with healers & medical intuitives. In my case, I am such a skeptic/researcher & knowledgeable in that department that I don't get taken in so easily. But I do like exploring. Also, a true healer won't charge those that cannot afford to pay. I also know that with all things in life, what works for one person, may in fact not work for someone else. In my entire 50 yrs of searching for the real deal, I have only come across 2 healers that allowed themselves to be tested. There may be more, but I have not found them. If your interested in their web sites, PM me & will send them to you. By no means am I encouraging you or anyone else to try healers/intuitives. I like exploring & doing my homework. These are 2 real interesting ladies, that do not belong to any spiritual/psychic syndicate. Having said all that, you are a real gem to look after all of us. Thank you for you being you!


----------



## NeedHelp14

I never got any relief, and was quite disappointed!


----------



## Siea

NeedHelp14 said:


> I never got any relief, and was quite disappointed!


+1Especially cause this is a quite expensive treatment. And also the time it takes to try it.


----------



## JBuchi

Hi guys, I'm a current patient of Dr. Snow's. I thought I would drop in and mostly confirm what the consensus seems to be - that Snow's regimine is partially effective but doesn't necessarily solve all your problems. This will be a long and thorough post so bear with me. I've struggled with a mysterious condition for about 8 years, and it progressively worsened. Symptoms were chronic fatigue, bad IBS cramps, insomnia, bad mood, and acne. The chronic fatigue eventually rendered me unable to work, the acne gave me social anxiety, and the IBS cramps were severe enough that I would produce large quantities of saliva which I spat out during the attacks, and at times the pain was severe enough to wish for death, and it majorly interfered with any work or social life or sports (I played soccer). As a consequence I've been un or underemployed for several years. I was able to trace the causes back to several things:1. Genetic food intolerances2. Heavy antibiotic use during childhood and adolescence for acne and allergies/sinus infections3. Course of Accutane around 2002 that massively worsened everythingBefore the Accutane I had minor IBS and food intolerance issues. Afterwards I gradually lost the ability to digest fat and pretty much everything else, and basically became semi to non functional. Accutane seems to have done two things: 1. Increased gut lining sensitivity (it attacks fast dividing epithelial cells)2. Damaged liver resulting in low or no bile productionI am able to live symptom-free with the following highly-restricted regimine: 1. High-quality sleep in a light-tight room at consistent times, no interruptions. daylight in retinas. No eating after sundown.2. UDCA for liver and bile (massively improves chronic fatigue within 2 hours)3. A low fat, low irritation diet of steamed chicken breast, white rice, scallops and peeled shrimp. A number of other things I do are beneficial but not crucial: 1. Yoghurt daily2. Various gastro and liver targeted supplements, e.g. liv 52, lecithin, now liver detox, tyler's detoxification factors, colostrum, probiotics, glutagenics, melatonin3. Meditation and stress managementI am not able to tolerate oil-based pills with the above regimine, and I am not able to tolerate any pills without UDCA. Based on my partial implementation of Snow's regimine, I feel confident that his "rebuild the gut lining" theory does work and is a worthwhile undertaking. However, in my case that is not the only thing wrong. No amount of gut lining repair is going to fix my liver, for example. And I'm skeptical that a perfect gut lining would enable me to ignore genetic food intolerances, or eat a Standard American Diet. A major objection people seem to have to snow's regimine is price. I don't think it's absolutely necessary to spend huge $$ getting the perfect ingredients. I think it's more important to employ good hygiene on things like diet and sleep, and pick reasonable supplements to mimic Snow's method. Here is a list of the ingredients I'm going to purchase for my next round: Now Foods, Pancreatin 2000 mgNutricology/ Allergy Research Group Ox BileThe Gall Bladder Survival Guide: How to live a normal life with a missing or dysfunctional gall bladder.Rainbow Light Advanced Enzyme SystemKefir Grains - Living Probiotic Enrichedglutagenics powderIntestiNew by Renew LifeSymbiotics Colostrum Plus PowderDaily Dophilus by Country LifeBenebiotics 18-strain Multi-probiotic Supplement with Lactobacillus Acidophilus, BifidobacteriumJarrow Formulas Jarro-dophilus + EpsSchiff MegaRed Omega-3 Krill Oil This comes to $230 for 12 items. Glutagenics is the most expensive on the list, and I choose it only because I know it works. I know there are a million supplements relevant to IBS, but the difficulty is combining it all in a working system. I hope this snapshot of my progress proves useful to you. The biggest downfalls of my current setup are that I'm vulnerable to sleep disturbance, and my diet is very limited. I believe that the addition of bile salts and enzymes, plus a determined course of "snow-style" lining repair, can fix both these problems. In particular, my current probiotic is probably shot from long term heat exposure.Everyone's situation is different and I am no expert. But I hope by sharing information and tackling things holistically, we can make progress on this disease of civilization.


----------



## idkwia

So, did Dr Snow's protocol actually cure anyone?


----------

